# Christmas and New Year Baby Buddies!!



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

I know there are a few December trends already, I've joined most, however when they get really big it's hard to hold good conversations so I'm starting a little buddy trend too.

I've made a few friends in TTC who also recently got their BFP's so hoping they join me here to share this exciting time but I'd be great to make new friends too.

A little about me. We are expecting our first on the 29th December. BFP on cycle 8 TTC. We had a chemical cycle 7 and probably cycle 5. I'm hoping this is our sticky bean. We have been together for over 13 years and married just over 3 and we just can't wait for this new exciting chapter of our lives.


----------



## Janers

Hi there!

I have also posted on a few December baby threads, but I agree its hard to keep up because the are already so big!

According to my calculations I'm due December 24, I have my first Dr. appointment on April 30. I'm not sure what to expect there since this is my first pregnancy.

I'm 28, my DH is 32, we tried for 21 months to get pregnant, and finally did! We didn't think this would happen naturally for us. So we are over the moon right now, and just praying this bean sticks!

The biggest surprise for me is how sick i've been feeling, I never thought i'd feel this way so early in my pregnancy!

How have you been feeling??


----------



## Bean66

Hey Janers welcome! Thanks for joining.

Massive congrats. 21months must have been hard. It was our 9 mth, 8 cycle and I was starting to get very frustrated. I'm nearly 31 and DH is 31.

Feeling ok so far. Have hollow stomach feeling first thing in the am and Very sore bbs but otherwise good. My mum didn't have ms so maybe I wont.

Have you found anything to help with the sickness? Eating little and often and ginger is meant to be good.


----------



## Janers

I eat crackers and sip gingerale pretty much all day, breakfast lunch and supper turned into smaller meals because I find it hard to keep anything down. 

21 months was a very long time, we had basically given up. This is was our 6th cycle since I had surgery to remove the Endometriosis, and the Dr. said are chances were the best to conceive within those 6 months. 9 months is a while too, it sure makes you appreciate the BFP just a touch more when it takes longer to get there.

I've also had trouble eating any type of meat, today I choked down some chicken at lunch and it wasn't easy.

Other then feeling nauseous nothing else is different, my bbs aren't sore, but I sware they have grown, or at least seem fuller.. maybe thats my imagination i'm not sure.

Have you told anyone your expecting? I spilled the beans to my closest friend, I just couldn't help myself. A week from today is my parents anniversary, my DH and I are going out to dinner with them and it would be very unusual for me not to order a glass of wine, so we're debating just telling them... I would really like to wait but I'm pretty sure they'll guess even if we don't tell them.


----------



## Blessed100

Hi. I am due 16 Dec with baby 3. I have had my 1st app and my first scan will be 2 may. Am excited.


----------



## Janers

Congratulations Blessed 100! How are you feeling? I don't have a dr's appointment until april 30, but I'm really excited for it!


----------



## Bean66

Janers said:


> I eat crackers and sip gingerale pretty much all day, breakfast lunch and supper turned into smaller meals because I find it hard to keep anything down.
> 
> 21 months was a very long time, we had basically given up. This is was our 6th cycle since I had surgery to remove the Endometriosis, and the Dr. said are chances were the best to conceive within those 6 months. 9 months is a while too, it sure makes you appreciate the BFP just a touch more when it takes longer to get there.
> 
> I've also had trouble eating any type of meat, today I choked down some chicken at lunch and it wasn't easy.
> 
> Other then feeling nauseous nothing else is different, my bbs aren't sore, but I sware they have grown, or at least seem fuller.. maybe thats my imagination i'm not sure.
> 
> Have you told anyone your expecting? I spilled the beans to my closest friend, I just couldn't help myself. A week from today is my parents anniversary, my DH and I are going out to dinner with them and it would be very unusual for me not to order a glass of wine, so we're debating just telling them... I would really like to wait but I'm pretty sure they'll guess even if we don't tell them.

Not looking forward to the nausea. I work in close proximity with people all day, on a one to one bases, so it'll be hard to hide the waves of nausea. When did your start. Maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones.

Most of our friends know we were TCC. I have told one friend and my parents. I had a chemical last cycle and we'd told DH mother, I felt bad getting her hopes up, we are waiting until at least 6 weeks this time. My closest friends are going to realise straight away. I'm going to avoid them for a while but then I'll probably tell them. If I get MS I'll need to tell my receptionist at work. I am going to tell my Bro and SIL at 6 weeks, or maybe before. They got their BFP last cycle, the cycle after failed IVF. They were trying 4 years, with a BFP and MC 2 years ago. They can't believe it. She's due 4 weeks before me. I am so happy for them. When I got my BFP last cycle I was dreading telling them. I knew they would be happy but at the same time their IVF had just failed, it seems so harsh. It ended in a chemical but then they got their BFP. I'd always wanted them to get their BFP first. Funny how things turn out. They have their 8 week scan tomorrow but saw the heartbeat at 5+5. She has endometriosis too. They know we are tying and that I had big hopes this cycle would work.



Blessed100 said:


> Hi. I am due 16 Dec with baby 3. I have had my 1st app and my first scan will be 2 may. Am excited.

Welcome Blessed and Congrats! That's really exciting. I've not seen doctor yet. Going to call today. Don't think they do much here until 8 weeks. How have you been feeling?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hiya Bean et al! Can I join? Still looking for buddies.

I'm 25, first time pregnant after 20 months tic, due Christmas Eve! Doesn't feel real yet though! My tests have all progressed v well and test lines are all darker than control line :thumbup:

So far symptoms are peeing loads, cramps, fatigue, some shooting pains in boobs and nips but not sore. Nausea sometimes too but I'm eating little and often, I find breadsticks and ginger tea really help.

I have my GP appointment today and don't know what to expect at all after that!

Congratulations to all, can't wait til Christmas! X


----------



## Bean66

ocean_pearl said:


> Hiya Bean et al! Can I join? Still looking for buddies.
> 
> I'm 25, first time pregnant after 20 months tic, due Christmas Eve! Doesn't feel real yet though! My tests have all progressed v well and test lines are all darker than control line :thumbup:
> 
> So far symptoms are peeing loads, cramps, fatigue, some shooting pains in boobs and nips but not sore. Nausea sometimes too but I'm eating little and often, I find breadsticks and ginger tea really help.
> 
> I have my GP appointment today and don't know what to expect at all after that!
> 
> Congratulations to all, can't wait til Christmas! X

Hadn't realised you were in London too. I'm Southeast. 

Have you told anyone?

Once you have the GP appointment it'll feel more real. I think eating little and often is a great idea. I've bought a big bag of nuts to snack on.

Just booked my appointment with GP for wednesday. Kinda nervous.

Got quite a lot of cramping but I'm guessing that is normal. Apparently in the 5th week your uterus goes from the size of a plum to the size of an apple.

Thanks for joining me ladies.


----------



## Blessed100

Janers said:


> Congratulations Blessed 100! How are you feeling? I don't have a dr's appointment until april 30, but I'm really excited for it!

I feel ok actually. No symptoms besides the boobs. OMG. I can't even sleep on my tummy without some major organising. It's gonna be a long 34 weeks. lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bean66 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Bean et al! Can I join? Still looking for buddies.
> 
> I'm 25, first time pregnant after 20 months tic, due Christmas Eve! Doesn't feel real yet though! My tests have all progressed v well and test lines are all darker than control line :thumbup:
> 
> So far symptoms are peeing loads, cramps, fatigue, some shooting pains in boobs and nips but not sore. Nausea sometimes too but I'm eating little and often, I find breadsticks and ginger tea really help.
> 
> I have my GP appointment today and don't know what to expect at all after that!
> 
> Congratulations to all, can't wait til Christmas! X
> 
> Hadn't realised you were in London too. I'm Southeast.
> 
> Have you told anyone?
> 
> Once you have the GP appointment it'll feel more real. I think eating little and often is a great idea. I've bought a big bag of nuts to snack on.
> 
> Just booked my appointment with GP for wednesday. Kinda nervous.
> 
> Got quite a lot of cramping but I'm guessing that is normal. Apparently in the 5th week your uterus goes from the size of a plum to the size of an apple.
> 
> Thanks for joining me ladies.Click to expand...

I'm in north London :) I've only told a good friend, same as my OH. I was planning on telling family after 12 week scan but if I get bad sickness I'll probably tell them sooner. How about you?

I've been snacking all the time, seem to be hungry every hour! Nuts are great, I've also got yoghurt covered raisins, wholegrain crisps, loads of fruit.

I'm sure you'll be fine re gp. Apparently it's a very quick in and out appt as they just refer you to midwife. 

I had awful cramps until about 16dpo, where they eased off a bit but even the last few days I've been getting them in the evening, lots of stretching to make room! :)

Thanks for starting this :)


----------



## Bean66

I love yogurt covered raisins!! But I can't stop eating them until they are gone!

Not far, that's is cool. I work in Kentish Town on some days. 

I replied on the other trend about Midwife appointment. I think they are generally at the doctors at first or community health centre.

I'm 16dpo today. We've told my folks, they knew about the chemical so been keeping them in the loop. My best friend knows and my other close friends will realise as soon as we go out. They know we are trying so will notice the lack of alcohol straight away.

May tell my bro and SIL tomorrow. They are having their 8 week scan. :happydance: After years of trying. They conceived naturally the cycle after failed IVF.


----------



## Blessed100

Bean66 said:


> Blessed100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I am due 16 Dec with baby 3. I have had my 1st app and my first scan will be 2 may. Am excited.
> 
> Welcome Blessed and Congrats! That's really exciting. I've not seen doctor yet. Going to call today. Don't think they do much here until 8 weeks. How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

I've been with the same ob since my first child, so we're friends now. She let's me come in as and when. Normally they will only see you from about 8 weeks. 
I have no symptoms:) so I feel very lucky except the bbs that are really hurting, but I look really good in my work clothes, so it's ok lol.
Good lukc for your doc's app!


----------



## Bean66

Blessed100 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessed100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I am due 16 Dec with baby 3. I have had my 1st app and my first scan will be 2 may. Am excited.
> 
> Welcome Blessed and Congrats! That's really exciting. I've not seen doctor yet. Going to call today. Don't think they do much here until 8 weeks. How have you been feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been with the same ob since my first child, so we're friends now. She let's me come in as and when. Normally they will only see you from about 8 weeks.
> I have no symptoms:) so I feel very lucky except the bbs that are really hurting, but I look really good in my work clothes, so it's ok lol.
> Good lukc for your doc's app!Click to expand...

That's great having a ob you've built a relationship with.

I'm with your on the BBs!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just got back from dr he was so pleased! :) he was a massive help when ttc. I was in and out in 10 mins, he's referred me to the hospital that I'd like to give birth in ( thank goodness I researched that this morning!) just have to wait for a letter now :) he sad i won't get a scan until 10-14 weeks :( ah well x


----------



## Bean66

ocean_pearl said:


> Just got back from dr he was so pleased! :) he was a massive help when ttc. I was in and out in 10 mins, he's referred me to the hospital that I'd like to give birth in ( thank goodness I researched that this morning!) just have to wait for a letter now :) he sad i won't get a scan until 10-14 weeks :( ah well x

That's great! Which hospital have you chosen? I think if my scan ends up being near 14 weeks I'll get a private one too. Just don't think I can wait that long!

I'm hoping for a 10 week scan. Do you see the midwife before that?


----------



## oceanblue12

ive had so many symptoms for a long time now thats what made me check when i was 10dpo because of all the nausea cramps and dizziness. my doctor didnt understand how i could know before my period started


----------



## Bean66

oceanblue12 said:


> ive had so many symptoms for a long time now thats what made me check when i was 10dpo because of all the nausea cramps and dizziness. my doctor didnt understand how i could know before my period started

Welcome Oceanblue! Two Oceans!!

That is crazy early. Loads of symptoms are good!! Do you know when your first scan is?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bean66 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from dr he was so pleased! :) he was a massive help when ttc. I was in and out in 10 mins, he's referred me to the hospital that I'd like to give birth in ( thank goodness I researched that this morning!) just have to wait for a letter now :) he sad i won't get a scan until 10-14 weeks :( ah well x
> 
> That's great! Which hospital have you chosen? I think if my scan ends up being near 14 weeks I'll get a private one too. Just don't think I can wait that long!
> 
> I'm hoping for a 10 week scan. Do you see the midwife before that?Click to expand...

I chose UCL as they've got a good rep and an excellent neo-natal ward, so if anything happens, baby won't have to be transferred etc.

I think I might get a private one at 8 weeks hun, seems way too far away.

You see your midwife before I think for a full assessment etc at around 7/8weeks x


----------



## Janers

Bean66- I'm sorry about your loss.. but i'm very happy you got another BFP and that your sil did as well after her failed IVF.

I also work very close to my coworker, so hiding this dry heaving, gagging, and puking is going to be difficult. Luckily I have a lot of freedom at work and can come and go as I please, so if i need to sneak out I can. I'll probably tell her after my first Dr. appointment. We're quite close so I don't like keeping it from her. It will be difficult though, she just had surgery and had both tubes and ovaries removed. She has been trying to concieve for as long as me but has cancer. I know she'll be happy for me, but she'll also be very sad.

I was nauseas 1 week before I even tested, I thought I had the flu, or motion sickness that I couldn't kick (i just got home from a trip to the states, and I never do well on planes). Its never gone away! I hope your one of the lucky ones and can skip all that!


----------



## Janers

oceanblue12 said:


> ive had so many symptoms for a long time now thats what made me check when i was 10dpo because of all the nausea cramps and dizziness. my doctor didnt understand how i could know before my period started

I was the same way! I was nauseas about a week before I tested, I didn't even think it could be a pregnancy symptom is started so early! I was sure I had the flu or something


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Can i join too?? I am also tiny bit pregnant! We are pregnant for the first time after 2 1/2 yrs of trying and some fertility treatments. 
Already had two beta's done. Going for another one tomorrow.

Bean - we have the same due date:baby:


----------



## Janers

BabyFlower3- Congratulations! Thats a long time to be trying, i'm so happy you got your BFP!


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

I forgot all that looong yrs and all my miseries the day i found out i am pregnant! Its so worth it. Can't wait to see and hold my lil one. I am sure you feel the same.
I 've not missed my period yet. So i m bit nervous today.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Janers said:


> BabyFlower3- Congratulations! Thats a long time to be trying, i'm so happy you got your BFP!

Thanks a lot and Congratulations to you too! Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Bean66

ocean_pearl said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from dr he was so pleased! :) he was a massive help when ttc. I was in and out in 10 mins, he's referred me to the hospital that I'd like to give birth in ( thank goodness I researched that this morning!) just have to wait for a letter now :) he sad i won't get a scan until 10-14 weeks :( ah well x
> 
> That's great! Which hospital have you chosen? I think if my scan ends up being near 14 weeks I'll get a private one too. Just don't think I can wait that long!
> 
> I'm hoping for a 10 week scan. Do you see the midwife before that?Click to expand...
> 
> I chose UCL as they've got a good rep and an excellent neo-natal ward, so if anything happens, baby won't have to be transferred etc.
> 
> I think I might get a private one at 8 weeks hun, seems way too far away.
> 
> You see your midwife before I think for a full assessment etc at around 7/8weeks xClick to expand...

UCL is a little far for me it we take into account traffic. My closest are Lewisham, Kings and St Thomas'. Lewisham used to have a bad rep but there newish birthing centre is meant to be amazing. So much to think about.



Janers said:


> Bean66- I'm sorry about your loss.. but i'm very happy you got another BFP and that your sil did as well after her failed IVF.
> 
> I also work very close to my coworker, so hiding this dry heaving, gagging, and puking is going to be difficult. Luckily I have a lot of freedom at work and can come and go as I please, so if i need to sneak out I can. I'll probably tell her after my first Dr. appointment. We're quite close so I don't like keeping it from her. It will be difficult though, she just had surgery and had both tubes and ovaries removed. She has been trying to concieve for as long as me but has cancer. I know she'll be happy for me, but she'll also be very sad.
> 
> I was nauseas 1 week before I even tested, I thought I had the flu, or motion sickness that I couldn't kick (i just got home from a trip to the states, and I never do well on planes). Its never gone away! I hope your one of the lucky ones and can skip all that!

Thanks. That's very sad re: your colleague. I hope she makes a full recovery. 

Poor you. Crazy getting symptoms so early but it does happen. Hope it settles soon.

I'm an Osteopath so work in very close proximity to my patients. Going to be really hard to hide nausea. I used to be a receptionist for an osteo, when she was pregnant she would have to leave the room during treatment to be sick, esp if the patient smelt or had strong perfume on! 



BABYFLOWER3 said:


> Can i join too?? I am also tiny bit pregnant! We are pregnant for the first time after 2 1/2 yrs of trying and some fertility treatments.
> Already had two beta's done. Going for another one tomorrow.
> 
> Bean - we have the same due date:baby:

Yay!! Of course you can join!! So cool to have the same due date. How are you feeling? 2 1/2years is a long time. So happy you know have your BFP!


----------



## oceanblue12

Bean66 said:


> oceanblue12 said:
> 
> 
> ive had so many symptoms for a long time now thats what made me check when i was 10dpo because of all the nausea cramps and dizziness. my doctor didnt understand how i could know before my period started
> 
> Welcome Oceanblue! Two Oceans!!
> 
> That is crazy early. Loads of symptoms are good!! Do you know when your first scan is?Click to expand...


the doctor my insurance will take wont see me till the 24th of may 8 weeks but have schedualing conflict


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

I am so happy and excited also little bit nervous. But i think i should just relax. It took 2 days for us to sink in the fact that finally we are lol.


----------



## oceanblue12

so far i have seen three people with December 29th as there due date that's so awesome:happydance:


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11ab09.aspx


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

oceanblue12 said:


> so far i have seen three people with December 29th as there due date that's so awesome:happydance:
> 
> 
> i'm not good with technology can anyone tell me how to add the baby tickers to my post:blush:

Thanks dear. 
To add ticker just click on mine and it will take u to the site. or
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx
Then click on the option to generate codes. there will be 2 sets of codes and do not select the html one. Select the BB code. 
To add that to your signature, click on your User CP and it will take you to your profile page where you can find links to edit all the stuff. 
Hope this helps.:thumbup:


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

oceanblue12 said:


> so far i have seen three people with December 29th as there due date that's so awesome:happydance:
> 
> just realized you have the same due date. YAY!! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Bring on the 29th December!! Going to course a christmas logistical nightmare. We always head home for christmas but it's a 4 hour drive away. Prob not the best idea at 39weeks!! Anyway, plenty of time to think about that.

There are some lovely tickers going on!!

Babyflower - I was nervous on the day of my missed period too! 

Anyone still testing?

Going to test with a digi tomorrow. Naughty I know. I need to step away from the tests!


----------



## oceanblue12

when is everyone elses first actual doctors appointment ?:cloud9:


----------



## Janers

I'm going to see my family Dr in one week, Monday April 30th. I imagine not much will be done there as i'll only be 6 weeks along at that point. Still excited to go and have the confirmation, and maybe she'll book an ultra sound!?


----------



## Bean66

oceanblue12 said:


> when is everyone elses first actual doctors appointment ?:cloud9:

Mine's tomorrow afternoon. Don't think they'll do much. Make me per in a cup to check I'm actually pregnant then fill in a referral to midwife and for scan.

Still exciting though. I feel a bit crazy going at 4wk3days but no harm in going early and long waiting lists in London!


----------



## Bean66

Hello Ladies, 

How are you all doing today?

Took two tests today. FRER and DIGI. I am now going to step away from the tests.
 



Attached Files:







BFP 17dpo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jezzielin

Hi Bean and ladies!!! It took me a while to read through the thread to catch up! Been working and just now getting back to the forum.

But I'm hoping to join with you! It does get quite busy on those other threads! I am Jessica, from Michigan USA and I am due Christmas Eve Eve 12/23 and so excited for my rainbow baby:happydance:. I had a miscarriage at about 10 weeks this past January and finally got another BFP about a week ago! 

My first appointment isn't until 5/17/12 when I will be ~11 weeks by LMP and ~9 weeks by ovulation. Last time around was so nice as we had surprised everyone and I even surprised my hubby but not sure how we will do it this time. I made him check my HPT, and he was confused because it was a lighter line lol, but he's the one who looked first!

I actually told my mom already:blush:... My hubby doesn't know! She is my best friend and I needed someone besides my babe to know, plus I can't keep anything from her! I also ended up telling my boss a few days ago... She is leaving her position and she makes our schedule a year in advance, so needed to make sure I had the right months with availability for time off. She knew as soon as I walked in lol!

Anyway, it is so nice to see another thread, thanks Bean! HUGS TO ALL!:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Jess. Thanks for joining. :hugs:

You work crazy hours!!

I've told my parents and one of my best friends and I've just told my brother. They are 4 weeks ahead and had their 8 week scan today. All going well. I couldn't not tell my mum either. 

So exciting!!


----------



## oceanblue12

Bean66 said:


> oceanblue12 said:
> 
> 
> when is everyone elses first actual doctors appointment ?:cloud9:
> 
> Mine's tomorrow afternoon. Don't think they'll do much. Make me per in a cup to check I'm actually pregnant then fill in a referral to midwife and for scan.
> 
> Still exciting though. I feel a bit crazy going at 4wk3days but no harm in going early and long waiting lists in London!Click to expand...

i wish i could go that early even if i know it is early:winkwink:


----------



## Jezzielin

OMG ladies, I just had the biggest craving of my life. I have been doing so well, eating VERY healthy, drinking lots of water but I slipped today. I have the day off today and had a hankering for pancakes (I really don't like them). I ordered a carry out from a breakfast place down the street from me of a stack of pancakes, biscuits and gravy and extra crispy bacon!

It... is... amazing. I am the happiest person right now. Just thought I'd share! BLISS!:wohoo:


----------



## Bean66

Waiting until week 8 is harsh. Is that just with a regular doctor or ob/midwife?

Mines just with my GP. They will only do my referral. Not sure when I get to see a midwife. Hoping 6 weeks but maybe 8wks.


----------



## Bean66

Jezzielin said:


> OMG ladies, I just had the biggest craving of my life. I have been doing so well, eating VERY healthy, drinking lots of water but I slipped today. I have the day off today and had a hankering for pancakes (I really don't like them). I ordered a carry out from a breakfast place down the street from me of a stack of pancakes, biscuits and gravy and extra crispy bacon!
> 
> It... is... amazing. I am the happiest person right now. Just thought I'd share! BLISS!:wohoo:


Haha! Sounds good! What are biscuits and gravy? I'm guessing different to our biscuits and gravy! 

I just realised as I was running late for work that i'd forgotten to have lunch! Managed to grab some yogurt, banana and granola. I made the granola this morning. Full of goodness but also sugar. Not an idea lunch. Def more a yogurt topper rather than having a bowl full. Getting funny looks eating it on the train.

I want pancakes and bacon now!!


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Haha! Sounds good! What are biscuits and gravy? I'm guessing different to our biscuits and gravy!
> 
> I just realised as I was running late for work that i'd forgotten to have lunch! Managed to grab some yogurt, banana and granola. I made the granola this morning. Full of goodness but also sugar. Not an idea lunch. Def more a yogurt topper rather than having a bowl full. Getting funny looks eating it on the train.
> 
> I want pancakes and bacon now!!

Literally some doughy biscuits covered with white gravy with sausage in it lol. Probably not as healthy as you guys have. We are heavy eaters here haha. I don't know what is up with today but tonight I had a big craving for a BIG burger. It's like I'm not happy/satisfied until I have it! My hubs got right on the case... It was SO yum! I need to get back to the fruit! A little off track today.


----------



## Janers

yummm biscuits and gravy sound great! 

I'm married to a Ukranian, and my favorite comfort food is a big plate of Perogies!


----------



## Bean66

Jezzielin said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Haha! Sounds good! What are biscuits and gravy? I'm guessing different to our biscuits and gravy!
> 
> I just realised as I was running late for work that i'd forgotten to have lunch! Managed to grab some yogurt, banana and granola. I made the granola this morning. Full of goodness but also sugar. Not an idea lunch. Def more a yogurt topper rather than having a bowl full. Getting funny looks eating it on the train.
> 
> I want pancakes and bacon now!!
> 
> Literally some doughy biscuits covered with white gravy with sausage in it lol. Probably not as healthy as you guys have. We are heavy eaters here haha. I don't know what is up with today but tonight I had a big craving for a BIG burger. It's like I'm not happy/satisfied until I have it! My hubs got right on the case... It was SO yum! I need to get back to the fruit! A little off track today.Click to expand...

In the UK, biscuits are a sweet thing you have with tea! And gravy is made with meat juices and you have it with roast potatoes and roast meat or like you sausages! 

Just eat some healthy stuff too. Yum Buggar! Stop giving me cravings! :wacko:



Janers said:


> yummm biscuits and gravy sound great!
> 
> I'm married to a Ukranian, and my favorite comfort food is a big plate of Perogies!

Ok Going to have to goodle perogies now!!


How is everyone feeling today? I'm good. Still just sore bbs. Had to run for train, not fun. Seeing doctor this afternoon. Exciting, although I kow it's going to be a complete anti climax.

Hope those not in the UK are enjoying better weather than us!


----------



## Bean66

Perogies look amazing!! I want some!!!

So you ladies are all quite today. I take that as a good thing.

Just been to doctors. Very uneventful, didn't even have to pee in a cup. She just did me my referral form for midwife. Booked in for the 10th May. There was an available appointment next week but without calling work I couldn't find out if I was free. Don't want work to know yet.

Hope you ladies are all having a good day.


----------



## Heidi

:argh: Hello expecting mummy's! :wave: Can i join please? I've not posted on any of the other December threads, there is so many due in December plus i'e been to scared to :blush:

I'm pregnant with my second and have a lovely little girl already who is coming up 2. 
According to FF my due date is the 27th Dec, if it wasn't for FF i would be clueless as this cycle would have been 79 days long, my cycles never regulated after coming of bcp from the first time we were TTC :wacko: So think i may have only ovulated twice maybe three times in a whole year so feeling very lucky to be doing this all again :)

anyway hope to get to know you all :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

HI! :wave: Would love you to join.

That is great that you conceived with crazy long and unpredictable cycles. BCP messed me up a bit too but thankfully everything calmed down eventually and I got my BFP. 

Massive Congrats to you! Will they give you a dating scan as your cycle was so long? 

Where a bouts south are you? Are you having this horrible weather. I know we need rain but this is crazy!:rain:


----------



## Janers

So I woke up this morning, at 5am.. with a terrible terrible head cold and ms! I was in the bathroom throwing up and I'm so stuffed up I can't think straight! Haha Oh how i hope this cold goes away quickly!


----------



## Bean66

Janers said:


> So I woke up this morning, at 5am.. with a terrible terrible head cold and ms! I was in the bathroom throwing up and I'm so stuffed up I can't think straight! Haha Oh how i hope this cold goes away quickly!

Sorry about the cold, maybe your hormones.

Part of me wants MS so I feel pregnant. I know I'll regret saying this.


----------



## Janers

Bean66 said:


> Janers said:
> 
> 
> So I woke up this morning, at 5am.. with a terrible terrible head cold and ms! I was in the bathroom throwing up and I'm so stuffed up I can't think straight! Haha Oh how i hope this cold goes away quickly!
> 
> Sorry about the cold, maybe your hormones.
> 
> Part of me wants MS so I feel pregnant. I know I'll regret saying this.Click to expand...

I know what you mean about wanting morning sickness, to help with the whole "feeling pregnant" thing. I said the same thing to my husband, as much as I hate it, i'm glad i have it at the same time. I hear alot of women who get hit by ms around 6 weeks! So you may not have missed it!


----------



## Heidi

Bean66 said:


> HI! :wave: Would love you to join.
> 
> That is great that you conceived with crazy long and unpredictable cycles. BCP messed me up a bit too but thankfully everything calmed down eventually and I got my BFP.
> 
> Massive Congrats to you! Will they give you a dating scan as your cycle was so long?
> 
> Where a bouts south are you? Are you having this horrible weather. I know we need rain but this is crazy!:rain:

Ugh yup unpredictable cycles are horrible, i had bloods done and every thing and all came back normal, my cycles last time were allot better than this time round for some strange reason.:shrug: oh well i'm here now :D

with my DD i conceived on a 48 day cycle and i saw my midwife for a booking appointment at around 6 weeks and she said they have to treat me as if i have a regular 28 day cycle just in case. So i went for a scan at what i knew was 9 weeks and they said "oh its still so tiny your only about 9 weeks" :dohh: so went back at 12 weeks, was nice getting an extra scan!
When i phoned up this time to arrange for the midwife to call me she asked how far along i was and when i said only 4 weeks she said oh well you wont hear from her until your 8-11 weeks then asked when my LMP was and she seemed a bit confused when i said 1st February :laugh2: so i'm hoping like last time i'll get to see the mw earlier again, Fx'd it will be the same one.
The first time round i was so shocked at how you hear absolutely nothing for the first 8 weeks or so, at least now i know what to expect and wont be panicking as much :dohh:

I live in Hampshire, the weather is so poop and depressing right now!!! xx


----------



## oceanblue12

is it wierd to have heart palpations or the lightest walk seems to get my heart raceing. no im not the thinest person ever but being only for weeks is the blood pumping that much already?:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

oceanblue12 said:


> is it wierd to have heart palpations or the lightest walk seems to get my heart raceing. no im not the thinest person ever but being only for weeks is the blood pumping that much already?:hugs:

I'm getting this too! I think it's to do with blood flow changing.

Janers - yeah plenty of time for ms to catch me still. I forget how early I am.

Heidi - yeah hopefully you'll get an early scan again. If they realise you haven't had AF since 1st Feb they'll do a dating scan.

Apparently the first midwife appointment is an hour. What on earth takes that long? Will only be 6wks 6 days.


----------



## Heidi

They go over your whole family history mostly and fill out your general information, give you lots of information leaflets, your notes, and asked what hospital i want to go to for scans etc and generally get the ball rolling :D

I'm really praying my MS isn't to bad this time, i suffered so badly :( It is nice to know your getting one of the usual symptoms though, right now i just have major sore boobs and stretching feeling in my lower tummy which really hurts when i sneeze!

Hope your cold goes away soon Janers :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

That's exactly what I've got. Bbs are killing me. Can't wear a wired bar, even going over speed bumps hurts!

Also getting tugging, pinching and cramping in abdo. Was concerned earlier but decided it's probably normal. Good to know it is.

Hope my midwife is nice.


----------



## Bean66

Everyone's very quite. I'll take that as a good thing.

I had a wobble yesterday and felt very pessimistic. I know stress won't help. I just want to feel pregnant for reassurance. I know lots of ladies don't get symptoms until after 6 weeks, I'm not even 5 yet. Feeling a bit better today. Just need the next 8 weeks to fly by.

How are the rest of you?


----------



## Heidi

I'm feeling the same way hun, i plan on telling family today but still feel a bit wary, i didn't get any sickness till way in to my 6th week with my 1st. spoke to my midwife the other day and arranged my booking appointment for the 9th May the day before my daughters 2nd birthday so going to be a busy week :)

Hope everyone is feeling ok x


----------



## Janers

My hubby and I decided to tell our parents this weekend, we'll tell his mom tomorrow and my parents on Sunday. I'm excited and really nervous too... I know its still early and anything can happen but i still want them to know!

Its my parents wedding anniversary on Sunday so we're going to do it kind of like a present, so the timing is good.

We aren't telling the rest of our families until the end of June. 

I woke up this morning, and was lieing in bed and thought to myself "Man i feel good... no morning sickness today!" ... Then i stood up! And i've been hugging the toilet ever since. Haha


----------



## Bean66

Heidi said:


> I'm feeling the same way hun, i plan on telling family today but still feel a bit wary, i didn't get any sickness till way in to my 6th week with my 1st. spoke to my midwife the other day and arranged my booking appointment for the 9th May the day before my daughters 2nd birthday so going to be a busy week :)
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok x

Thanks. I must keep reminding myself that I am only 5 weeks tomorrow. 

You are going to have a busy week but also an exciting one. What do you have planned for your DD birthday?



Janers said:


> My hubby and I decided to tell our parents this weekend, we'll tell his mom tomorrow and my parents on Sunday. I'm excited and really nervous too... I know its still early and anything can happen but i still want them to know!
> 
> Its my parents wedding anniversary on Sunday so we're going to do it kind of like a present, so the timing is good.
> 
> We aren't telling the rest of our families until the end of June.
> 
> I woke up this morning, and was lieing in bed and thought to myself "Man i feel good... no morning sickness today!" ... Then i stood up! And i've been hugging the toilet ever since. Haha

That's really nice. Your parents are going to be so happy. We're trying not to tell friends but it's difficult. GOing to friends for dinner on sunday. Not sure how I'm going to hide the fact I'm not drinking. We nearly said we couldn't go but we can't avoid everyone for the next 8 weeks!

Ok I really need to stop wanting this MS! I really don't think I want it. :rofl: Maybe just a little for reassurance.


----------



## Heidi

Janers that will be such a lovely surprise for your parents :) Hope MS doesn't go on for too long for you, do you only get it in the morning? 
When i had it it was most of the day but much much worse in the evenings, i remember eating a really nice dinner and then only making it to the kitchen before i threw it all up :( praying its not that bad this time! Hope your cold is better too.

Bean we've hired a bouncy castle for the back garden for her party and having a few of her little friend over for the day but if the rains bad we'll just have to do some thing indoors and put the gazebo up in the garden i suppose. For her actual birthday we'll probably go to the aquarium. Enjoy your dinner on sunday, i always make sure i'm the driver when i go out so people dont suspect! x


----------



## NZer

Good evening ladies :flower:
I hope you don't mind me joining, the lovely Bean invited me. We've been chatting on another thread.

I'm 36 and DF is 39. We have a 5 year old daughter who has just started school. We live in New Zealand, the land of paradise.

We fell pregnant with her on the 5th cycle. She was born at 40+6. Perfect.

We got engaged on Valentines Day this year and plan to marry in 2 months time.

I just got my BFP the other day on my 4th cycle at only 8DPO on an internet cheapie test. At 9DPO I went to my nurse and did a test and it was negative. I don't think their ones are that sensitive even though she assured me they are. :winkwink:

I'm currently CD30/11DPO and ovulated on CD19.

So early days, but we're very happy. I keep singing "We're going to have a babyyyyyyy" lol and he just laughs and tells me to behave.

We haven't told our daughter as kids at that age 'talk' :winkwink: I don't want her to rock up to school or church and share 'her news' until we're ready :thumbup:

My mummy knows because she's my best friend and I tell her everything. My best friend in Australia knows as she was following my FF chart. And today I caved and phoned my sister in Australia with one of my other sisters next to me so they both found out at the same time. Somehow the sister in AU didn't realise I was pregnant with #1 until I was 6 months along. I don't know how she fell out of the loop on that one! SO I always promised she'd be the first to know when I was pregnant again.

So when I phoned her I said "Hi, I'm just ringing you because I said I would when something happened" She screamed and said "Are you pregnant? OMG OMG OMG" haha so that was cool. And having my other sister next to me learning at the same time was funny. "What, huh? Are you pregnant???" haha Still have another sister to tell. Might wait on that one as she is going through a lot at the moment and my good news might not be taken too well. Haven't told dad yet. My DF doesn't want to tell anyone on his side until after our wedding.

oops I've written a novel... I guess I've had 4 good days of knowing/suspecting excitedness built up inside of me dying to get out! lol

So happy to be a part of this group. You all sound like really lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## NZer

Sorry, I have more ... lol

Cravings... I had a mega craving for a big thick steak on Wednesday so went to buy one and thoroughly enjoyed it. I had it rare where I usually have it well done. Boy it was nice.
I'm also making the most of coffee while I can still stomach it. I remember the dry reaching last time from just the smell. It will be interesting to see when it kicks in this time.

Last time it kicked in at 6 weeks and gone at 12 weeks. It was like a light switch going on and off. I wonder if some of that was all in my head. I never actually threw up, just had severe nausea and dry reaching.

And I also read that some of you lovely ladies are under the weather. I am too! I think that's what made me go 'hmmmmmmmmm' about maybe being pregnant. I came down with a head cold and runny nose not long after ovulation. I still have it now. I spent most of the night sneezing, blowing my nose and awake on and off and finally stayed awake from 6am onwards. Of course I was on this board reading haha

The only symptoms I have are the cold, slightly sore boobs and bleeding nose a few days ago which I also had with my daughter.

I wonder if I have finished typing now...


----------



## NZer

Nope... I have something else I wanna share with the ladies that also have colds...

"The strength of your immune system will also be reduced so that your embryo is allowed to grow and not treated as a foreign body and rejected."

I find that comforting. I feel mega sick! So I guess baby is going to hang on in there and not be rejected :)


----------



## Heidi

:wave: Hi NZer! nice to see another one expecting their 2nd. What is your EDD? xx


----------



## Jezzielin

oceanblue12 said:


> is it wierd to have heart palpations or the lightest walk seems to get my heart raceing. no im not the thinest person ever but being only for weeks is the blood pumping that much already?:hugs:

I've been having palpitations for years. I only just got it checked out about a month before I got pregnant. They have wanted me to wear a monitor but haven't had the chance to pick it up. Maybe I should have lol. Having lots of fast heart rates throughout the day, mostly at night I notice it!



Bean66 said:


> Everyone's very quite. I'll take that as a good thing.
> 
> I had a wobble yesterday and felt very pessimistic. I know stress won't help. I just want to feel pregnant for reassurance. I know lots of ladies don't get symptoms until after 6 weeks, I'm not even 5 yet. Feeling a bit better today. Just need the next 8 weeks to fly by.
> 
> How are the rest of you?

:hugs: Bean! I am glad you are feeling better. It seems like so long to wait to feel symptoms or see a bump, especially when we find out from so early. Hang in there!


As for me I kinda had a rough night last night. It was one of my friend's birthday parties and while I was doing fine drinking my water and one Sprite, after a while I felt so alone. Everyone was starting to get drunk, and there was no one to talk to. Even if I tried to get in on conversation, I barely followed the conversation. My husband wasn't anywhere around, I was just feeling so bummed out because also, I couldn't tell anyone. I was getting loads of looks because I usually am the one drinking. The waitress, who I knew was asking, "why aren't you drinking tonight?" looking at my belly in front of my friends. My other bestie kept poking my boobs because they looked bigger but I wanted to keep it a secret and was getting SO frustrated trying to do so. 

I guess to sum it up - I just wasn't getting left alone about people wondering if I was pregnant, yet felt so alone all night. Needless to say another one day off work where it was a bust. I luckily have one more today but am feeling a bit down and out (not to mention exhausted!) that I kinda just don't care...:sleep::nope:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies.

Heidi - That MS doesn't sound good at all! Hope it's a little easier on you this time around. I've heard B6 is good. 

The birthday plans sound lovely. Here's hoping the lawful weather improves. It just hasn't stopped raining!!

NZer - Yay! Welcome. What lovely posts! Made me smile. Yay you're getting married in 2 months!! So exciting! Yeah I agree telling your daughter when it's still a secret might not be the best idea. That's so nice how you told your sister but how on earth did she not find out until 6 months last time. So funny. I bet she wasn't happy.

Very interesting quote re:immune system. I was thinking of taking some zinc to improve mine but maybe I don't want to do that.

LOVE rare steak. Had loads i the last few months. Always have it in the TWW in preparation for not being able to have it for 8 months. YUM!

Thanks Jess! Feeling much better today. Fatigue is starting to set in. No Nausea. I now have an apple seed. :happydance:

Sorry your night was bad. I hate nights like that, where you just can't get in the flow/mood. Must be especially annoying when people are questioning you and poking you. Hope you are having a nice day today. :hugs:

Janers - How's the MS? Have you considered trying B6?

Oceanpearl/Ocean12 - how are you ladies?


----------



## Janers

Hi ladies! Thanks for the concern, My husband works shift, and sometimes doesn't get home till 4am, and last night was one of those nights, and i woke up, i was up till 5am being sick! Thats the worst I've ever felt. I have a Dr. appointment on monday, i'm' going to ask if she can give me something to help relieve me of this ms (it should be called "all day all night, 24 hour sickness"...)

Jezzilen- That would not be fun! I wish people would realize if your not saying anything then you are doing so for a reason. I have always swore to myself that if I "think" someone is pregnant becuase they aren't drinking I'll keep my lips closed, but maybe tell my husband! Its such a big secret, and i know how hard it is to keep it!

Nzer- Welcome! I never thought pregnancy would decrease your immune system, that's interesting! Well i hope your cold passes quickly, mine is definately lingering.

Heidi- I'm excited and nervous to tell my parents on their anniversary, which is crazy, they are going to be sooo happy! We're telling my mil this afternoon, I know she is just going to cry and cry.


----------



## Bean66

Janers - Enjoy telling the family!!

Feel so sorry for you. I hope the doctor can help you out. 

Loving you profile pic!


----------



## Janers

Thanks Bean66!!!

I sure hope the next 8 weeks or so fly by for us!


----------



## NZer

Heidi said:


> :wave: Hi NZer! nice to see another one expecting their 2nd. What is your EDD? xx

Around the 1st of January :) But you know these babies, they come when they wanna. I wonder if I can swing a 13/1/13 baby hehe


----------



## NZer

Tired and fatigued today, I ended up having a 3 hour sleep this afternoon.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

NZer said:


> Tired and fatigued today, I ended up having a 3 hour sleep this afternoon.

Me too! Can't stop yawning. I caught a cold the week of conception and it has not subsided yet. May be its a good thing - i feel good after reading ur post abt immunity. The only symptom i have is super sore boobs. Oh! also my abdomen is sore too. Anyone else have that???


----------



## Bean66

Heidi said:


> Janers that will be such a lovely surprise for your parents :) Hope MS doesn't go on for too long for you, do you only get it in the morning?
> When i had it it was most of the day but much much worse in the evenings, i remember eating a really nice dinner and then only making it to the kitchen before i threw it all up :( praying its not that bad this time! Hope your cold is better too.
> 
> Bean we've hired a bouncy castle for the back garden for her party and having a few of her little friend over for the day but if the rains bad we'll just have to do some thing indoors and put the gazebo up in the garden i suppose. For her actual birthday we'll probably go to the aquarium. Enjoy your dinner on sunday, i always make sure i'm the driver when i go out so people dont suspect! x




NZer said:


> Tired and fatigued today, I ended up having a 3 hour sleep this afternoon.

The fatigue is starting to hit me too.



BABYFLOWER3 said:


> NZer said:
> 
> 
> Tired and fatigued today, I ended up having a 3 hour sleep this afternoon.
> 
> Me too! Can't stop yawning. I caught a cold the week of conception and it has not subsided yet. May be its a good thing - i feel good after reading ur post abt immunity. The only symptom i have is super sore boobs. Oh! also my abdomen is sore too. Anyone else have that???Click to expand...

Ticker snap!! I've started sneezing today too. I think i'm getting a cold. My only symptom has been sore boobs. Can't even wear wired bras. My abdo was sore but that has subsided but I was getting sharp tugging pains either today which made me very nervous. 

Just got back form our friends. I didn't drink and they didn't ask but they have so guessed. Don't really mind. I'll officially tell them soon just not quite ready. 5 Weeks feels soooooo early. 

Hope you have all had an lovely weekend.

Jess hope you sorted insurance stuff, sorry you had that stress too. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

NZer said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Hi NZer! nice to see another one expecting their 2nd. What is your EDD? xx
> 
> Around the 1st of January :) But you know these babies, they come when they wanna. I wonder if I can swing a 13/1/13 baby heheClick to expand...

That's a great date. 12/12/12 would be amazing but bubs would have to be very early for that.


----------



## NZer

haha yeah that would be an awesome date! Never know.

Emailed my Pastor about the wedding date change... waiting for his reply... then I need to start panicking about reception choices and wedding invites and blah blah blah

I hope I have time to enjoy this pregnancy the same as last night without all the stress of planning a wedding.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed the pastor ok's the date.

Planning will be fun!!


----------



## NZer

Bean66 said:


> Fingers crossed the pastor ok's the date.
> 
> Planning will be fun!!

Initially he was happy with that date but it is in the school holidays. I hope he's not planning of going away. My sister and her partner need to save hard and fast if they wanna come over from Australia for it. I feel bad that I've moved it forward.

I think it will become 'fun' when my friends step up to help because I find it so overwhelming. I'm a perfectionist!

What do you have planned for the day Bean?


----------



## Bean66

Bed time for me now. Spent the day with friends. It was really nice, they have a 7myh old who is just too cute.

I'm sure your sis won't mind. She'll understand.

It's great that your friends will help. Great bonding time together.


----------



## Bean66

Btw - nothing wrong with being a perfectionist!

Random symptom. Realised that if I hold my pee too long so my bladder is full, after I go I get tugging/cramping. Anyone else get this? Guessing it's from my bladder putting pressure on my growing uterus.


----------



## NZer

oops, silly me, forgot the time zone difference.

No I can't say I've tried that lol will let you know...

Good night :)


----------



## mummabear2012

Hi all,

I'm due 25th December :) this will be my second pregnancy. Already a mummy to an 18 month old boy.

Really starting to feel it now, every symptom seems to have gone up a notch. Im even dizzier with this pregnancy get light headed just sitting down :-S

Well i've got my fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## NZer

Welcome MummaBear and congratulations on your Christmas baby :)


----------



## Heidi

:wave: hello mummabear congrats to you :)


----------



## Heidi

The nausea has hit me over the last couple of days, not being sick just constant nausea, and i just know its going to get worse over the next few weeks! Its hard to work out when its hunger nausea or pregnancy nausea :(

Hope your all doing well and had a nice weekend? x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, sorry haven't been on. Computer screen was making me feel sick so only popped on now and then.

How's everyone? I've been going to bed at 9.30pm every night since 5 weeks! Nauseous in the mornings or whenever I don't eat. I'm basically grazing all day!

I've booked a private scan at 9 weeks as I can't wait until 12-14 weeks!

How are you bean? X


----------



## Bean66

mummabear2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm due 25th December :) this will be my second pregnancy. Already a mummy to an 18 month old boy.
> 
> Really starting to feel it now, every symptom seems to have gone up a notch. Im even dizzier with this pregnancy get light headed just sitting down :-S
> 
> Well i've got my fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> xxx

Welcome :wave:! Congratulations!! Great due date. Mines that from LMP but I know I O'd late so 29th December. I hoping baba arrives in time for christmas though.



Heidi said:


> The nausea has hit me over the last couple of days, not being sick just constant nausea, and i just know its going to get worse over the next few weeks! Its hard to work out when its hunger nausea or pregnancy nausea :(
> 
> Hope your all doing well and had a nice weekend? x

I had a very lazy weekend. Although did manage to start sorting out out spare room/future nursery. We had boxes in there from when we moved in over 2 years ago! :dohh: Then had sunday lunch with friends. They didn't ask but I'm pretty sure they guessed I'm up the duff.

I think I'm getting the hunger/ pregnancy nausea, not bad, just queazy when I do eat for a few hours.



ocean_pearl said:


> Hey girls, sorry haven't been on. Computer screen was making me feel sick so only popped on now and then.
> 
> How's everyone? I've been going to bed at 9.30pm every night since 5 weeks! Nauseous in the mornings or whenever I don't eat. I'm basically grazing all day!
> 
> I've booked a private scan at 9 weeks as I can't wait until 12-14 weeks!
> 
> How are you bean? X

Poor you, that doesn't soon good. I'm trying not to spend too much time on here because DH is getting annoyed about being ignored/left out. 

I've got my scan through for the 11th June but going to move it to 13th so DH can come. I'm tempted with a private scan. Where are you going and how much is it?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I heard great reviews of the Fetal medical centre in Harley street so booked there. £100 for early scan which is the same as others, plus you always get a dr x

https://www.fetalmedicine.com/fmc/ultrasound/viability-scan/


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. £100 isn't bad really.........


----------



## oceanblue12

Bean66 said:


> Btw - nothing wrong with being a perfectionist!
> 
> Random symptom. Realised that if I hold my pee too long so my bladder is full, after I go I get tugging/cramping. Anyone else get this? Guessing it's from my bladder putting pressure on my growing uterus.

i have noticed that too especially since i dont want to get up at night and go


----------



## Bean66

oceanblue12 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Btw - nothing wrong with being a perfectionist!
> 
> Random symptom. Realised that if I hold my pee too long so my bladder is full, after I go I get tugging/cramping. Anyone else get this? Guessing it's from my bladder putting pressure on my growing uterus.
> 
> i have noticed that too especially since i dont want to get up at night and goClick to expand...

Exactly. Glad it's not just me. 

How have you been?

The weather here today is grim. Wet and dark. Not nice. Wish I could spend the day in bed!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I have that too, very crampy if I hold it at all


----------



## Heidi

Those mummy's with a LO already- did you go over with your 1st and do you feel like you'll go over again if you did? I have a strong feeling i'll have a January baby, i went 10 days over with my DD.
Felt major sick this morning but didn't heave couldn't even manage two slices of toast.


----------



## NZer

40+6 but if I look at the day I ovulated and when she arrived, she came on her true due date.


----------



## oceanblue12

Bean66 said:


> oceanblue12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Btw - nothing wrong with being a perfectionist!
> 
> Random symptom. Realised that if I hold my pee too long so my bladder is full, after I go I get tugging/cramping. Anyone else get this? Guessing it's from my bladder putting pressure on my growing uterus.
> 
> i have noticed that too especially since i dont want to get up at night and goClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Glad it's not just me.
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> The weather here today is grim. Wet and dark. Not nice. Wish I could spend the day in bed!Click to expand...


i have been good starting to get alot of headaches think due to my prenatal s
the weather is not much better in michigan either


----------



## Bean66

I was getting headaches but thankfully they have stopped. I take my prenatal at night, no idea what affect it has in me.

We're half way through another week!!! Nearly got our sweet peas!

Sun has actually come out now but apparently this awful rain is meant to be continuing for another 3 weeks.


----------



## oceanblue12

i wish it was 8 weeks already i want to see my little one :baby:
same with the weather least it warm and rainy rather it be warm


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Hello Ladies. Do you mind if I join you? My first LO is due January 1! I thought the 2-week wait was bad. The 8-week testing date wait is worse. I keep waiting to get more symptoms so I know I'm still good and pregnant. :wacko: I haven't had any ms yet. Boy am I tired though and have a tight/slightly crampy abdomen.


----------



## NZer

I'm having those crampy tummy feelings and still slightly sore boobs but nothing major. Not like last time.

My first midwife appointment is June 1st. So glad to have found a midwife and one that will allow us to have a water home birth. I'm not feeling any rush to see her, just happy to cruise each day.

Wedding plans are keeping me busy :)

Is anyone else not hungry at all? No wonder the weight falls off in the first few months.

Also I am just not tired at all! I am on an adrenalin rush. I am awake between 6 and 7 and go to sleep after midnight. Usually I am awake at 8 and asleep by 10:30.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've lost my appetite, I don't fancy anything! But then I'll be starving to the point of dizzy then next minute!

Still so tired too. 

Welcome Babyhopeful and congrats on a New Years baby!


----------



## Bean66

oceanblue12 said:


> i wish it was 8 weeks already i want to see my little one :baby:
> same with the weather least it warm and rainy rather it be warm

I want to be 12 weeks so I can relax!



BabyHopeful2 said:


> Hello Ladies. Do you mind if I join you? My first LO is due January 1! I thought the 2-week wait was bad. The 8-week testing date wait is worse. I keep waiting to get more symptoms so I know I'm still good and pregnant. :wacko: I haven't had any ms yet. Boy am I tired though and have a tight/slightly crampy abdomen.

Welcome!!! Congrats!! You are acouple of days behind me. I'm finding this MUCH worse than the TWW! I've not had morning sickness yet, though started to notice I get queazy if I get hungry. and yes to the crampy abdomen. It comes and goes and freak out everytime!!



NZer said:


> I'm having those crampy tummy feelings and still slightly sore boobs but nothing major. Not like last time.
> 
> My first midwife appointment is June 1st. So glad to have found a midwife and one that will allow us to have a water home birth. I'm not feeling any rush to see her, just happy to cruise each day.
> 
> Wedding plans are keeping me busy :)
> 
> Is anyone else not hungry at all? No wonder the weight falls off in the first few months.
> 
> Also I am just not tired at all! I am on an adrenalin rush. I am awake between 6 and 7 and go to sleep after midnight. Usually I am awake at 8 and asleep by 10:30.

How are the wedding plans coming along? 

I'm just trying to relax and enjoy being pregnant. Starting to relax a little.

I love the idea of a home water birth not sure if it'll be practical though. We do have a lovely birthing centre within walking distance which has double beds and massive birthing pools.



ocean_pearl said:


> I've lost my appetite, I don't fancy thing! But then I'll be starving to the point of dizzy then next minute!
> 
> Still so tired too.
> 
> Welcome Babyhopeful and congrats on a New Years baby!

I've not lost my appetite yet, in fact I think it has increasewd! and naughtily keep eating chocolate whenever DH has a beer or wine. Need to get out of that habit!

I am noticing I get dizzy easily. Eat little and often.


----------



## NZer

I feel like the wedding plans are coming along in leaps and bounds. I think I could pull this thing off in a month lol but good thing I have two :)


----------



## Bean66

Hello. How is everyone today?

Nzer - have you chosen a dress yet?

I'm good. Starting to think this might actually be happening.......


----------



## oceanblue12

yeah 12 weeks will be nice:winkwink:

trying to find a cheap place to live is not easy especially when its ur first time moving out on your own :wacko:


----------



## Bean66

oceanblue12 said:


> yeah 12 weeks will be nice:winkwink:
> 
> trying to find a cheap place to live is not easy especially when its ur first time moving out on your own :wacko:

Good luck with house hunting. It can be very stressful.

We're nearly half way through 1st trimester!!


----------



## NZer

Hi Bean, yeah I have a dress and a ring lol it's a start right? :)

How you feeling today?


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Bean66 said:


> oceanblue12 said:
> 
> 
> We're nearly half way through 1st trimester!!
> 
> Love it! I am so excited for my first apt May 24.Click to expand...


----------



## Bean66

NZer said:


> Hi Bean, yeah I have a dress and a ring lol it's a start right? :)
> 
> How you feeling today?

Great start! It's all you need! What's the dress like? I'm good. Feeling calmer still. No nausea but bbs still sore and growing. How are you feeling?

Baby hopeful - how are you feeling? Have you told anyone? Have you got a scan in the 24th or midwife appointment?


----------



## NZer

An ivory dress, A line style. Lots of folds sweeping around front to back. Hard to explain.

I'm babysitting at the moment. Kids are asleep, easy work.


----------



## Bean66

It sounds lovely!! :wohoo: you're getting married!


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Nzer - Good luck with wedding preparations. That dress sounds wonderful. So excited and happy for you.:hugs:

Oceanblue12 - YaY!! we are almost half way thrgh first tri.:happydance: Its an awesome feeling. I do not have any morning sickness yet. Heartburn is there big time and heavy and sore (.)(.) bbs. Yesterday i almost cried while wearing and taking off my bra:cry:.

My first ob appointment and US is on May 15th. Can't wait.


----------



## Bean66

BABYFLOWER3 said:


> Nzer - Good luck with wedding preparations. That dress sounds wonderful. So excited and happy for you.:hugs:
> 
> Oceanblue12 - YaY!! we are almost half way thrgh first tri.:happydance: Its an awesome feeling. I do not have any morning sickness yet. Heartburn is there big time and heavy and sore (.)(.) bbs. Yesterday i almost cried while wearing and taking off my bra:cry:.
> 
> My first ob appointment and US is on May 15th. Can't wait.

6 weeks tomorrow!!! :happydance:

We've got the same symptoms, although in starting to notice queasiness if I get hungry or don't eat for a few hours. I had to stop wearing a wire bra. Helped loads. Also starting to get really thirsty.


----------



## oceanblue12

i started to feel nauseated today


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Bean66 said:


> NZer said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bean, yeah I have a dress and a ring lol it's a start right? :)
> 
> How you feeling today?
> 
> Great start! It's all you need! What's the dress like? I'm good. Feeling calmer still. No nausea but bbs still sore and growing. How are you feeling?
> 
> Baby hopeful - how are you feeling? Have you told anyone? Have you got a scan in the 24th or midwife appointment?Click to expand...

I'm feeling pretty good. Tired, hot, and feel very out of shape. Tight abdomen with some cramping here and there. No morning sickness. :thumbup:

My first apt is on the 24th. I am calling tomorrow to confirm that I'll get an 8-week scan. I really wanna hear the heart beat!

We have told my mother, mother-in-law, father-in-law, and sister-in-law. I have also shared with three other close friends that have all been pregnant before. I plan to tell my grandparents on mother's day. And I had to tell my boss due to safety where I work. Otherwise, we are waiting until 12 weeks to share the good news.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Oceanblue - yep it's def starting to hit me too. Nothing crazy just queasiness. Almost like a hangover.

Babyhopeful - I feel out of shape too. Cravibg exercise but can't bring myself to do anything. Sleeping loads.

Heading out to lunch with a couple of girly friends, they'll def work it out when I ask for a soft drink.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Right I'm off to eat breakie.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. How is everyone doing? Everyone's a little quite at the moment. 

The nausea has got me but nothing major. Just queasiness and the feeling of constant hunger. Need to try and eat little and often rather the vast quantities I'm eating at the moment. Also waking up feeling very thirsty.

Midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm hoping work doesn't ask me where I'm going. Just not quite ready to tell them yet. Told a couple more close friends. Although it was pretty obvious as I wasn't drinking.

Hope you are all doing well. :flower:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I'm doing well. I don't have ms yet! :happydance: But I'm sure it will hit me soon. :dohh: My first apt is May 24. I am trying to *patiently * wait. :)


----------



## oceanblue12

i have been better have a little hematoma which is scarying me praying my heart out for a happy and healthy :cloud9:


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies. How is everyone doing? Everyone's a little quite at the moment.
> 
> The nausea has got me but nothing major. Just queasiness and the feeling of constant hunger. Need to try and eat little and often rather the vast quantities I'm eating at the moment. Also waking up feeling very thirsty.
> 
> Midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm hoping work doesn't ask me where I'm going. Just not quite ready to tell them yet. Told a couple more close friends. Although it was pretty obvious as I wasn't drinking.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. :flower:

Hi!!! I am so glad things are going well! Will you get your scan tomorrow? I'm feeling alright, SO tired though. Worked a 30 hour last night and it was not fun lol. My scan is a week from tomorrow!

Hubs wanted it to be later but her next appointment isn't until June... Don't know if I can wait another 4 weeks! Last time, looking back it looks like I first went in at 5 weeks or so thinking I was really 7, so this one should be much better!

Seeing scans of peolpe who are 8-9 weeks (I'll be 8+4) gets me SO excited, it looks like a little person already!!! Here's hoping!

Anyway, sorry I haven't been around much - I pass out often now-a-days! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I'm doing well. I don't have ms yet! :happydance: But I'm sure it will hit me soon.
> :dohh: My first apt is May 24. I am trying to *patiently * wait. :)

Glad you are doing good. Fingers crossed the MS stays away.



oceanblue12 said:


> i have been better have a little hematoma which is scarying me praying my heart out for a happy and healthy :cloud9:

Sorry to hear that. Is it a SCH? I don't think they generally cause a problem. I think they get reabsorbed. Are you getting spotting or was it a random finding,



Jezzielin said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. How is everyone doing? Everyone's a little quite at the moment.
> 
> The nausea has got me but nothing major. Just queasiness and the feeling of constant hunger. Need to try and eat little and often rather the vast quantities I'm eating at the moment. Also waking up feeling very thirsty.
> 
> Midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm hoping work doesn't ask me where I'm going. Just not quite ready to tell them yet. Told a couple more close friends. Although it was pretty obvious as I wasn't drinking.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. :flower:
> 
> Hi!!! I am so glad things are going well! Will you get your scan tomorrow? I'm feeling alright, SO tired though. Worked a 30 hour last night and it was not fun lol. My scan is a week from tomorrow!
> 
> Hubs wanted it to be later but her next appointment isn't until June... Don't know if I can wait another 4 weeks! Last time, looking back it looks like I first went in at 5 weeks or so thinking I was really 7, so this one should be much better!
> 
> Seeing scans of peolpe who are 8-9 weeks (I'll be 8+4) gets me SO excited, it looks like a little person already!!! Here's hoping!
> 
> Anyway, sorry I haven't been around much - I pass out often now-a-days! :hugs:Click to expand...

A 30 hour shift? Wow your job is hard. Do you have acfew days off now? Glad everything is going well for you. I wish I was having an 8 week scan. No I won't get scan today. Just questions and possibly bloods. 

Can't wait to see your scan pic! Very excited!


----------



## oceanblue12

Yes it is a sch I was spotting a bit and cramping so I went in and got it checked


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

*happy mother's day dear ones !!!!*


----------



## Jezzielin

BABYFLOWER3 said:


> *happy mother's day dear ones !!!!*

Aww Happy Mother's Day!!!

I am SOOO excited today because I am a rasberry!!! During this time in my last pregnancy, I was so distraught because I was being told that I would miscarry. No signs of that now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Happy Mothers Day!! 

jess - yay to Raspberry!! I couldn't remember what I got next. Very excited that it'll be a Raspberry! So pleased this pregnancy is going so smoothly for you?

How is everyone else? 

Janners - Where did you go? Hope everything is ok.

I'm good but TIRED and feel very groggy in the mornings.


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Happy Mothers Day!!
> 
> jess - yay to Raspberry!! I couldn't remember what I got next. Very excited that it'll be a Raspberry! So pleased this pregnancy is going so smoothly for you?
> 
> I'm good but TIRED and feel very groggy in the mornings.

So far so good, just exhausted all the time. Boobs look nice haha! How are you feeling today and everyone???

Ultrasound in 2 days! I am SO excited but getting nervous. I feel confident my baby's waiting to say hi, but still anxious because I have never had a 'good' ultrasound and always left in tears.

Here's to hoping baby's waving at us Thursday!!!


----------



## Bean66

You'll leave crying happy tears!

I'm good still nervous that I feel so fine but I think it's normal for some. Started swimming. Aiming for twice a week. Gotta stay fit and active.

Still tempted to book a 10week scan. Not sure I can cope not knowing everything is ok for another 4 weeks. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

i am going in for my first scan and appointment today evening. Fingers crossed. I need your prayers. will update in the evening


----------



## Janers

Bean66 said:


> Happy Mothers Day!!
> 
> jess - yay to Raspberry!! I couldn't remember what I got next. Very excited that it'll be a Raspberry! So pleased this pregnancy is going so smoothly for you?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Janners - Where did you go? Hope everything is ok.
> 
> I'm good but TIRED and feel very groggy in the mornings.

I'm still here! All is well! I've been so busy with work and an ill Grandpa, it feels like I barely have time to sit down (and as soon as i do i usually fall asleep hehe)

I found out my Dr. doesn't do ultrasounds until about 18 weeks! I can't wait that long, so I'm planning on going middle of June, i want to announce the pregnancy to my sisters the end of June, when we are all together. I want to have an ultrasound pic to bring with me


----------



## Bean66

Babyflower - how did it go?? Did you get a picture?

Janers - glad all is good with you. Sorry your Granpa is ill. Week 18 is crazy! I couldnt wait than long. Not sure how I'm going to get to week 12! 

Oceanpearl and Oceanblue how are you ladies?

Oceanblue - have you had another scan?


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

The appointment and the US went well. We were able to hear baby's heart beat (HR 148bpm) :cloud9:. Everything is fine and healthy. Here is my LO first pic. 
Thanks for your prayers guys.:hugs: I am little bit relieved now.
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0008 - Copy.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Bean66

Oh wow!! That's amazing! Want to cry!! I hope I've got one on them too.

:hugs:

I've very tired today. Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Christmas buddies! How's everyone feeling? 

Congrats bean. I see you're a raspberry today!

Afm: nausea is better, still tired though.

Had my first scan yesterday as I booked a private one, it was amazingly clear, could see babies heart beating and his eyes and nose. She showed me 3d pics as well! Measuring perfect and hb was 164bpm

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7d77dc25.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Gorgeous scan Ocean. So jealous. I've got to wait another 4 weeks.

I'm good but very sad. My SIL has lost her baby. Should have been 12 weeks today but had a D&C instead. Just devastated for them. It was there miracle baby. I'm just hoping they don't give up. They said they would if it didn't work out. I just can't imagine what they ate going through. I was sure everything was going to work out. :cry:

Sorry to bring a downer. 

Hope you're all doing well. 8 weeks. Yipee!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bean66 said:


> Gorgeous scan Ocean. So jealous. I've got to wait another 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm good but very sad. My SIL has lost her baby. Should have been 12 weeks today but had a D&C instead. Just devastated for them. It was there miracle baby. I'm just hoping they don't give up. They said they would if it didn't work out. I just can't imagine what they ate going through. I was sure everything was going to work out. :cry:
> 
> Sorry to bring a downer.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. 8 weeks. Yipee!

Ah I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope they get their rainbow baby soon x


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Ocean. So do I.


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Gorgeous scan Ocean. So jealous. I've got to wait another 4 weeks.
> 
> I'm good but very sad. My SIL has lost her baby. Should have been 12 weeks today but had a D&C instead. Just devastated for them. It was there miracle baby. I'm just hoping they don't give up. They said they would if it didn't work out. I just can't imagine what they ate going through. I was sure everything was going to work out. :cry:
> 
> Sorry to bring a downer.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. 8 weeks. Yipee!

OMG, I am so sorry for your SIL! Did they just go into the scan and there was no more developing? I am so sorry... Are you doing ok??? HUGS

YAY for 8 weeks by the way!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Jess.

No, she started to feel ill on Thursday so went for a scan. They couldn't find a heartbeat. Went back yesterday to confirm. Baby stopped growing not long after last scan. No bleeding or cramping but she was concerned that her MS had subsided.

I spoke to my bro yesterday morning and was saying how great it was they were nearly 12 weeks and 4 days to their scan. He didn't say a word. I feel awful.

I ok. Just very sad and teary.

How are you doing? Your scan next week?


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Thanks Jess.
> 
> No, she started to feel ill on Thursday so went for a scan. They couldn't find a heartbeat. Went back yesterday to confirm. Baby stopped growing not long after last scan. No bleeding or cramping but she was concerned that her MS had subsided.
> 
> I spoke to my bro yesterday morning and was saying how great it was they were nearly 12 weeks and 4 days to their scan. He didn't say a word. I feel awful.
> 
> I ok. Just very sad and teary.
> 
> How are you doing? Your scan next week?

I had my scan on the 17th. Heartbeat and measured right onto my due date! I'd post my pic but it is a pic of CRL, so looks like the spine but nothing else... I wished I got other pics but I was so in awe of everything - I didn't ask!

Next scan is 6/14, when I am 12+4 :baby:. I am doing ok otherwise, no MS really but the bloating and fatigue (especially fatigue) are real tough. Luckily my last busy month is over in about a week then I got on to a lighter schedule. And 2 week vacation coming up, boy do I need it - bad!


----------



## Bean66

Post the pic anyway. Would love to see. So pleased everything us going so well.

I don't have MS either but definitely the fatigue.

My scan is the day before yours. I'll be 11+4.


----------



## Bean66

Vacation! Jealous! Where are you off to?


----------



## oceanblue12

just had my 8 week scan monday 162 heart beat and measuring 1.85 cm long it was amazing to see the heart beat and the space where the brain is growing.:cloud9:

bean i wish ur SIL much luck in the future and sorry for his loss.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ocean.

Congrats on the scan. Did you get a picture?

How is everybody?

My very few symptoms have subsided. Try not to worry about it. Scan 3 weeks today. Keep considering getting a Doppler but worried that I'll panic everytime I can't find the heart beat.


----------



## Janers

I feel the same way about a doppler, I want one but I know I'll panic everytime I can't find the heartbeat!

My nausea is staying strong! I feel ill most of the day/night, and the meds don't seem to help as much, however i'm getting used to it and i can handle it fine.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Janers. I really need to stop complaining about feeling fine. You've got an Olive. Can't wait to have an Olive.


----------



## oceanblue12

i have nausea and migrains dont see anything subsiding anytime soon.

yes got pics will post soon


----------



## Heidi

Hey girls lovely to see a few scan pictures already in here! I wont be having mine till 12+4, i'm 9 weeks today. My MW decided to trust my prediction and FF of when i may have ov'd so no extra scan this time for me. I've had quite bad MS and Nausea again and going to bed so early normally once i put my DD to bed! Can't wait for it to get better again.

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine it so hot right now!! x


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> Vacation! Jealous! Where are you off to?

Going up north for 10 days to relax by the lake at the cabin! I can't WAIT! My OB said I need to stay out of lake water because of duck poop? I don't know about that but what fun is up north without fun in the sun? Obviously drinking is out! Hahaha...

Anyway, weekends up north are starting this week, as I am in my final few busy days of work for LONG time!:happydance:


----------



## oceanblue12

my 8 week scan:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120521_095446.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

oceanblue12 said:


> my 8 week scan:happydance:

Awww! So beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

My 8 week scan!
 



Attached Files:







8 week scan 3.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## oceanblue12

yay for our babies


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

Hope you all have a great weekend. We actually have some sunshine here, it's amazing. Can't believe I'm 9+2. I really hope there is something in there. I really am feeling fine.



oceanblue12 said:


> i have nausea and migrains dont see anything subsiding anytime soon.
> 
> yes got pics will post soon

I'm sorry you still feel crappy. I should let up soon. Usually around 10 weeks I think and usually quite quickly.



Heidi said:


> Hey girls lovely to see a few scan pictures already in here! I wont be having mine till 12+4, i'm 9 weeks today. My MW decided to trust my prediction and FF of when i may have ov'd so no extra scan this time for me. I've had quite bad MS and Nausea again and going to bed so early normally once i put my DD to bed! Can't wait for it to get better again.
> 
> Hope your all enjoying the sunshine it so hot right now!! x

Yeah a dating scan would have been nice. My MW believed my dates but scan was booked off my LMP dates so I'll be 11+6 when I have my scan. 2 weeks wednesday. :happydance:

Sorry you are suffering too. I hope you feel better soon too. I'm sure you will. I do have the tiredness, though not everyday. 



Jezzielin said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Vacation! Jealous! Where are you off to?
> 
> Going up north for 10 days to relax by the lake at the cabin! I can't WAIT! My OB said I need to stay out of lake water because of duck poop? I don't know about that but what fun is up north without fun in the sun? Obviously drinking is out! Hahaha...
> 
> Anyway, weekends up north are starting this week, as I am in my final few busy days of work for LONG time!:happydance:Click to expand...

That sounds amazing. So jealous. At least it has eventually spotted raining here and the sun's come out.



oceanblue12 said:


> my 8 week scan:happydance:




BabyHopeful2 said:


> My 8 week scan!

Lovely scans ladies. Very jealous. Can't wait to see my bean. 

Who's next to have a scan? Mine is the 13th June. Anyone before then?


----------



## Heidi

Thanks bean, as i ovulated on cd65 they really had to go with what i told them i guess last time it wasn't as long hence getting a cheeky 2nd scan, oh well 3 weeks today for me will be interesting to see what they date me at.

Roll on 2nd tri for us all :D


----------



## kiwii

I begin my 11 weeks tomorrow and am hoping to schedule a scan for the following week. I want to right away but feel that I'm not quite 11 weeks or perhaps spot on, want to be sure they can see what they need to see!


----------



## oceanblue12

kiwii said:


> I begin my 11 weeks tomorrow and am hoping to schedule a scan for the following week. I want to right away but feel that I'm not quite 11 weeks or perhaps spot on, want to be sure they can see what they need to see!



hope all is well and congratulation :cloud9:





yay for all prunes


----------



## Jezzielin

This double digit thing is awesome! I was so happy to be a prune and can't believe tomorrow I will be a lime!!! And in 4 days will be under 200 days!

I might make a lime mocktail!:happydance:


----------



## Janers

I wasn't sure what fruit came after the prune, I am so excited to know its a lime! I can't wait to be a lime!

Your right the whole double digits thing is pretty exciting!


----------



## oceanblue12

been moved up a few days my baby is growing fast

and better yet my sub-chronic hematoma is healing
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120607_100759.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

oceanblue12 said:


> been moved up a few days my baby is growing fast
> 
> and better yet my sub-chronic hematoma is healing

That is awesome!! Scan pic is so cute.:hugs: I have my second scan on monday, i 'm counting each hour... Can't wait!!

I had a bra emergency (huge already:dohh:) and been to the maternity store (i bought few other stuffs too). Guess what i received as a free gift, a cute small feeding bottle :baby:. I ve been looking at it and dreaming all day.

Hope evrything is well with u guys. Have a fun weekend!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry I disappeared.

How is everyone. Can't wait to get my lime tomorrow.

Babyflower - i need to bra shop. Though I'm reluctant to as I know they are only going to get bigger. I am fine if I don't wear underwire. UNderwire kills.


Oceanblue - So pleased your SCH has reduced. And great you have been moved forward. Have you changed your ticker? What is your due date now. Once we have all had our dating scans I'll add a list of all our due dates.

Janers - You are nearly a plum!!!! and Jess you are even nearer. That 2nd tri isn;t far away.

Can;t wait to be under 200 days!.

My scan is wednesday. Can't wait. So excited but also scared. My stomach is starting to round. I know it's not bump but my shape is changing. I'm going away in 6 weeks and I'm going to feel like a heffalump. But I'm pregnant and for that I am grateful and if that means I won't look great in a bikini then it's not much of a sacrifice. 

Kiwii - Have you go your scan date?

Who's finding out the sex?


----------



## Heidi

lovely scan pic oceanblue :D

Bean i'm feeling the same as you about my scan mine is still a week on monday and it's going so slow can't believe i'll be hitting the 12 week mark next week though! 
I'm looking visibly pregnant allot sooner this time round dont think i can hide it for much longer!

Have any of you bought any maternity swim wear yet? I need to get some soon as i take my DD swimming allot and i'm hanging out my tankini top :blush:


----------



## Bean66

No I'm going to wait until I'm further a long. I was a swimming costume when I swim in the uk and this should fit for a while yet. I'll get something a few weeks before my holiday. 

Yeah I can't believe I'm 12 weeks next saturday. I found out at 3+4 so it feels like forever but then in other ways has gone really quickly.


----------



## Heidi

See i wish i had a costume then it would last longer like you say, so annoying :( Where are you going on your holidays?
I tested a 9dpo so know the feeling think its still not sunk in properly yet though, dont think it will until scan day.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm definitely finding out the sex! I think I'll stay team yellow for any subsequent children. My scan is next thurs! Hope yours goes well Bean!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Oceanpearl. We'll prob be the other way. Not fine out for this one but find out for future ones.

Heidi - agree it really hasnt sunk it. Need to see the little bean first. We're going to Spain. Going with my parents and my bro and SIL. It should be nice but difficult as SIL should be 4 weeks ahead of me but facing never having children.


----------



## xpatchx

Hi ladies! I'm due 26th (or 25th, they're not sure on that from the early scans I had) but getting my proper dating scan Wednesday 13th so will know for sure then :)


----------



## Heidi

Welcome patch congrats :D :wave:

How lovely bean hope you have a fab time. i really feel for your SIL hopefully she can try and enjoy a break away. I'd love a little holiday, mind you i wasn't so good with the mini heatwave we had a few weeks ago it made me even more queezy.


----------



## oceanblue12

thanks everyone.

i'm def finding out the sex but i think i want to have a party where like my mom knows but my fiance and i find out at the party dont know if i can bear the wait though.

the docs are keeping my due date the 28th but since the little one is growing right now its the 25th of december what a great christmas gift he or she will be 

if any one knows of a good bra shop that doesnt have wires in it let me know


----------



## oceanblue12

are u guys considering second trimester 13+1 or something else??


----------



## ocean_pearl

oceanblue12 said:


> are u guys considering second trimester 13+1 or something else??

Yes, I am. As we will be over 3 months. It seems to be different in books and on here which is a bit confusing but to me after 3 months you're in second tri


----------



## Heidi

Yep I would say 13 weeks is 2nd tri. Getting close for us all now x


----------



## Heidi

GL for you scan tomorrow bean looking forward to seeing a pic :) x


----------



## Bean66

Thank you!! Excited but petrified!!


----------



## Heidi

What time is your scan? X


----------



## Bean66

Not until 4.20. I moved it so DH could come. I'm confused about whether I need to drink anything or not? It doesn't mention anything on my letter.

How are you doing?


----------



## Heidi

My letter says that you do not need a full bladder for the scan but not sure if it would differ from different hospitals.
I'm no doing to bad thanks still having horrible nausea in the evenings but better in the day, i'm just wishing this week away!
xx


----------



## Bean66

When's your scan? 

I'll just drink normally. When I had a unltrasound prior to pregnancy at the asme hospital it said to have a full bladdder for an external US (mine was internal). I'm guessing if they wanted me to have a full bladder then it'd say.

I hope your nausea passes soon. I've actually felt worse this past week than I have done. Mainly tiredness and the need to eat. I think I was over doing it slightly. 

Can't believe we are all nearly in the 2nd trimester. Crazy.

I'll up date later..........


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck! My scan is tomorrow, 2nd tri here we come!


----------



## Heidi

hope all goes well for yours too OP yay for 12 weeks!!!

I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow my scan is on Monday at 10.35am x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck for yours too Heidi, mines at 10am tomorrow nice and early! X


----------



## Bean66

I got a baby in my tummy!!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 

Been put forward. Now due 24th December. So 12weeks 2 days!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pickle.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









Pickle2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bean66

Grrrrr why have they rotated!! They aren't rotated on my computer.


----------



## Janers

Yay! Great pictures! You most definately have a beautiful baby in your tum!

I don't get a twelve week scan, but they will try and hear the heartbeat at my friday appointment, it will be the first time i hear it. So i'm excited!


----------



## Bean66

Thank you!

So mean you don't get a 12 week scan but hearing the heartbeat is amazing!!


----------



## Jezzielin

Bean66 said:


> I got a baby in my tummy!!!! :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> Been put forward. Now due 24th December. So 12weeks 2 days!!!

YOU DO, OMG! BEAUTIFUL PICTURES! What do you think it is??? Boy/girl? Skull theory - :pink: but nub - :blue: ??? I have no idea!

AHHHH! I am at work smiling so big for you! And YAY for getting pushed up! Almost out of 1st trimester!


----------



## Bean66

Don't know the skull theory.

I thought nub = girl? Less than 30o?

Generally I'm going girl, DH boy.


----------



## oceanblue12

congrats hun beautiful pics of your little one


----------



## Heidi

gorgeous clear scan photos bean congrats!! fab news about being put forward baby is obviously grown nicely in there :)

Look forward to seeing yours now OP :D

Took this photo yesterday, i was no where near as big as this with my 1st!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_6045.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Beautiful bump Heidi. My stomach is starting to round and it's my first!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Amazing pics Bean! Congrats, glad it went well and you've been put forward. I would guess girl!

Just got back from my scan and it went amazing :cloud9: everything is looking good. Downs risk was v low at 1:25700 and dr was very happy. 
Measuring dead on so my due date is still Xmas eve! She also said she was 80% sure it's a boy! We were so shocked because we weren't expecting them to comment on gender so early - is this normal? I'm not going to get boy stuff until my 20 week scan though just in case. 

Here's my Christmas pudding:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/f535a81b.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/3d5a213d.jpg


----------



## Heidi

Amazing photos so glad it went well!! Interesting they commented on possible gender so early, i would definitely hold out until 20 weeks before buying any blue.


----------



## Bean66

OP - love your scan pics. I say boy too. They go off the nub I think. But I would wait until the 20 week scan. I don't think they say unless they are quite sure.

I can't decide whether to go off their date or my date. I'm guessing my O day is more accurate but I prefer their date! I know I implanted early so maybe this explains why I'm ahead? 5 days is quite a lot. My notes say Xmas eve. Maybe I'll change one ticker and go with both dates! I really want the baby to arrive before christmas!! Going to start jumping up and down from the 1st December!

How is everyone else doing?

Can you all post your due dates and next scan date if you have them. I'll do a list at the front of the trend. Thanks.

Jess - where is your scan picture!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls. Bean, I would go with their date, same date as me! X


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Lovely scan pics Oceanpearl and Bean!! My pics are not half as clear as ur's. 
And YAY!! for the new dates. So u guys are already in Sec tri now.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Babyflower. I think 2nd trimester is 13 + 1? I always thought it was 12 weeks but apparently not.

Your due date 29th? Do you know when your next scan is? My 20 week scan is booked for the 8th August! So excited already!!


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Oh! I thought 12+1 is considered to be 13th week  idk. Yes my EDD is still 29th. I have another check up on 11th jul and i'm supposed to have an US at 19th week. I do not have the dates yet.

Are u guys considering prenatal screening (for down's etc) ?? Also are u planning to find out the gender?
I am getting mixed reviews about the prenatal screening. One of my friend was told her baby was at high risk and they were so worried, but he was born totally normal. He is 7 yrs old now and is a brilliant kid. During my scan, the Dr checked for a bubble on the back of baby's neck and nasal bone(?) and told me that he do not see any indication of having any abnormalities. So we might go with his word and not opt for the screening. What do u guys think?


----------



## kiwii

Chiming in late here, due December 25th. Christmas baby!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I had my nt tests done with my 12 week scan. Risk was v low at 1:25000. In the uk you have it during the 12 week scan


----------



## Bean66

Welcome Kiwii! Yay to Christmas Baby!!

Baby flower - I always though week 12 too and I think some doctors go off this but most say wk 14 so I'm going with 13 +1.

After much deliberation we didn't go with screening. It's great if you do and the results are low risk but I've had 2 friends who came back high risk for Edwards. One spent a fortune on private scans the other had CVS. Both got incredibly stressed and both had perfect babies.

I wouldn't terminate a downs baby. If its our fate they we'll embrace it. I wouldn't have an amino ever as the risks are just too high. Our sonography said we can change our mind upto 20 weeks. But seemed happy with our scan and I saw him checking the nucheal scan. 

We're all different though. My friend who was high risk thinks I'm mad not having the tests. I'm a worrier so if we were high risk if end up worrier like crazy.

We aren't finding out gender either. Unless my will power fails. We probably will for future babies though.


----------



## Heidi

kiwii said:


> Chiming in late here, due December 25th. Christmas baby!!!


Welcome Kiwii :wave: yay christmas day baby!!! :D


----------



## kiwii

Thank you! :). Our original date was the 22nd, if that wasn't close enough to Christmas already lol. But it sounds so much more exciting to be on the holiday. My sister in law told us we are obligated to name the baby Jesus if it's a boy and is in fact born on Christmas lol.


----------



## Kels815

Hi! I just wanted to introduce myself... My name is Kelly! I am 27 and pregnant with my.first baby. I am due December 17... so if I'm late it could quite possibly be a Christmas baby! :) 
Starting my 2nd trimester this Monday! :)


----------



## Heidi

hi kels congrats and welcome, how exciting for 2nd tri, its so much more fun than 1st tri :D x


----------



## oceanblue12

welcome to the page hun.:happydance:


----------



## oceanblue12

can anyone else feel your uterus ridge yet and if so how does it feel


----------



## Heidi

Had my scan today! i have a happy ickle baby in there so relieved:cloud9::cloud9: My EDD is the 26th December which is only a day out from what FF told me but the same as what my MW worked out so all is good!:happydance:

So just set up my brand new pregnancy journal too, feel free to come visit me :D!


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Congratulations and welcome to the group Kelly :xmas9:

Oceanblue - Mine hasn't ridged yet. I already have a flabby tummy to start with so i have to poke and find it. When i lie down on my side, sometimes i can feel something hard about four fingers down the belly button. and sometimes i can't. 

Heidi - Saw the scan pics in ur journal. Beautiful pics.:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Welcome Kels!!

So pleased fur you Heidi. It's amazing isn't it. I don't understand how my dates were 5 days out as I chart. Oh well. Baby will arrive when it wants. Off to stalk your journal.

OP - I can't feel a ridge yet but stomach is definitely rounding.


----------



## Heidi

Thanks girls, just so happy!!
Bean, All babies grow at different rates so i wouldn't worry about being dated ahead 5 days it isn't that much of a jump at this stage. Just shows your growing a very healthy and happy baby in there :)

Congrats on those who have moved to 2nd tri!!!!

Anyone else feeling flutters yet? With my DD i didn't know that it was the baby and thought it was wind most of the time lol this time i can tell the difference so noticing it allot sooner!

Forgot to say my 20 wk scan is on the 8th aug when is everyone elses? x


----------



## Bean66

Mine's on the 8th August too! Lovely scan pictures!

I thought grow was meant to be uniform early on. I've changed me due date so I'll just go with what the scan said but actually my O dates are probably more accurate.

No flutters yet. Don't think I'd have a clue. Not expecting any for a whole yet.

My stomach has definitely rounded though. Didn't expect this so early. When did you pop in your last pregnancy?


----------



## Heidi

yay same scan date :D
I dont think i noticeably knew the movement was baby until around 16 weeks with DD, i didn't really look pregnant until i was about 17 weeks or so, you'll have to post a bump pic soon :)


----------



## Bean66

I don't look pregnant but my stomach is definitely rounder but then I did gain a little weight prior to conceiving. I ate my way through march and april. I suppose I have a paunch.


----------



## oceanblue12

growing so big
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-21 13.53.11.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Heidi

lovely pic OP its amazing how quickly they grow in a few weeks x


----------



## Bean66

Cute pic!! It really is amazing the speed they grow. No wonder it's so exhausting.


----------



## Heidi

How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean can I still join? I agree I feel as though I make comments on other boards thats are completely overlooked. It's no ones fault the group is just much to big and there is too much going on. Can I join yours? I am due on Dec 6th and it's my first so baby might be a bit late and therefore closer to Christmas! Either way if baby is born on his or her due date he or she will only be 2 or so weeks old for the holiday!


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks. Had a lovely weekend with the family.

Belly's getting bigger! Can feel top of uterus, esp when my bladder is full. Worried that I can't find scan photos. Can't think where I put them!! Stupid me! I know they'll be somewhere so trying not to panic and did take photos of the photos.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bean66

Hey imsotired!! Of course you can join! Welcome.

How have you been?


----------



## ImSoTired

Bean66 said:


> Hey imsotired!! Of course you can join! Welcome.
> 
> How have you been?

I'm doing well but still as nervous as ever, lol. I doubt it'll ever stop! I have a lot of days not feeling pregnant now a days but I definately have a bump. Hoping baby will start kicking me and I'll feel it soon so I can maybe worry a bit less? lol, not likely. But still I'm excited to see what happens next. 

I hope you are also doing well Bean!


----------



## Janers

Hi I'msotired! I'm also so nervous all the time. However i'm starting to look a little pregnant (at least to me and my hubby), so that helps me to relax. I'm sure to a stranger i just look a little chubby


----------



## ImSoTired

Janers said:


> Hi I'msotired! I'm also so nervous all the time. However i'm starting to look a little pregnant (at least to me and my hubby), so that helps me to relax. I'm sure to a stranger i just look a little chubby

Hi Janers! I love your avatar btw! Owls are my favorite! I wish I weren't so nervous, I really want to relax and enjoy but I never know from one day to the next how baby is doing and I'm always so worried something will go wrong. Also that's how I feel as well- I feel as though someone else might think that I'm just fat but it's definately baby as I was dieting prior to getting my bfp and I was paying close attention to my body. I'm suddenly super self concious but I know I shouldn't be cause I'm pregnant not just fat. Being pregnant is so much more difficult than I thought it would be but hopefully I'm worrying and all for no reason and in about 5 months I'll have a beautiful baby to show for it.


----------



## Janers

Awe thanks :) I enjoy owls too :)

I hope you are able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy soon! I'm trying really hard as well but I know it's difficult.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls. I've had a lot of recommendations to take childbirthing class. They have a lot of breathing and pain management exercises as well as information on epidurals and post pardum care, etc. Is anyone else going to sign up for one? If so, when? The classes I found were all day classes on a Saturday so I assume I should wait until I'm a bit further along to keep the info fresh in my mind. There is one scheduled whilst I will be 27 weeks and one when I'm 31 weeks. Should I sign up for one of those or wait longer- or do earlier? I'm just curious what your opinions are.


----------



## Bean66

Hello Ladies!

I love Owls too! My Grandma used to collect them.

I can definitely feel my uterus now. Very exciting. Got a teeny bump but think it's more fat and bloat than actual baby.

I get nervous too but have calmed down a lot since my scan. My thinking is stressing won't help so we might as well enjoy every minute. And it something were to go wrong then stressing and not enjoying it won't make it any easier to handle. Anyway nothing bad is going to happen for any of us so lets enjoy our little gifts.

We can't decide about anti natal classes. The private ones here are called NCT and they are £££. In London we are looking at £250-£300. Here there ones they suggest if I put in my EDD is about week 35-36. So pretty late. The main benefit and probably the only reason we would do it is to make 'friends' with local new parents locally. We don't have a huge amount of friends who live very locally to us and of the ones that do only 1 have a baby. I don't know how they differ here to there. Here the classes are small, around 6 couples.

With regard to the knowledge, I already know a lot of it and I'm a major reader so what I don't know I could learn from books/internet.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

How is everyone doing? Starting to notice body changes? My stomach is definitely getting rounder but still just looks like I've gained a bit of weight. TBH not liking the in-between stage. Just want to look pregnant but at the same time I need to have a small bump.

OP - Are you going to do NCT? I still can't decide.

I hope MS is easing off you you all. I was so lucky to get away with it. I'm still supper tired all the time though. Can't wait for the energy stage.

I can feel my uterus quite easily now. Esp 1st thing in the morning when my bladder is full. It's so hard.

Anyway, hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## Janers

I agree with you, my stomach is definately getting rounder, but it really just looks like i've gained some weight, the in between stage is awkward!

I'm really excited to look pregnant.


----------



## Kels815

Hi Everyone! Sorry I haven't posted. We were out of town for a few days visiting family in Florida. 

I am starting to show. I think strangers will assume I'm pregnant now and not suffering from a protruding beer belly!! I am 16 weeks now... I just had an appointment on Monday. The Sonogram was great... we found out we are expecting a baby BOY!! :) Of course my husband was thrilled! I am soo happy! Baby Boy seems to be growing nicely. I can't believe how much he has grown in such a short period of time. I love knowing the gender. We would have been happy either way (boy or girl) , but it's so nice to know for sure so I can go ahead and plan the nursery. 

I am a worry wart so it's nice reassurance to know that everything is OK for now. I am trying to relax and not worry as I know it's not good for the pregnancy but it's so hard not to when only so much of what happens in there is in my control. :/ My mother in law isn't being supportive or nice about the pregnancy so I feel that adds more stress. I really don't understand how she can me so mean/uncaring. She is very controlling and wants her son(my husband) to be in medical school (which he is not) , and it's all she cares about or talks about to him. I don't know what to do about it... I just want to give her a piece of my mind , but don't know how that will work out in the long run. 

Hope everyone has a nice 4th of July in America!


----------



## Janers

That is really exciting that you found out the gender! 

Have you started planning the nursery or were you waiting to find out the gender?

I'm so full of ideas! Its ridiculous haha


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Anyone starting to feel the baby move????


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm sure I felt some movements last night! Felt like little bubbles or pokes, very strange!


----------



## Heidi

I've had flutters and popping for a little while now but no distinctive movement yet, i didnt feel any thing for sure until 17 weeks with my DD x


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies,

How is everyone?

I thought that I have have felt something the other day, it's more an awareness rather than movement. My 'bump' is definitely growing so are my bbs but not evenly!!!!!!

On Sunday my left bb ached all day and is now probably a size bigger than my right. If I point it out it's pretty noticeable but don't think anyone else will notice. I hope the right catches up!

How is everyone feeling. Hope the MS has passed for everyone. I'm still very tired. Hoping it passes soon. 

Trying to decide whether to do NCT or hypnobirthing or neither! The courses are soooooo expensive!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey bean how much are the NCT courses? I've reserved a place but haven't booked it yet


----------



## Bean66

The ones I've looked at are £252 and £267!!! That's the weekend intensive courses, I think the longer evening courses are more. The £40 nct membership is optional. These prices don't include that.

I'm only going to get maturnity Allowance do a huge drop in income. Just not sure it's worth it. The hypnobirthing courses also seem to be £250-£300!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oh gosh, I was really hoping to learn a bit more and get birthing tips, plus I've heard it's a great way to meet mummy friends in your area. Plus my oh really needs some educating! I've heard they have a payment scheme so don't have to pay in one lump sum


----------



## Janers

So my work is posting an ad for my job this week, I wanted them to wait a bit longer, but they want to start looking soon. Its pretty crazy to think about that already!

I have been at this job for a long time and have lots of odd duties so i know training someone will take a while, but not this long haha


----------



## Bean66

ocean_pearl said:


> Oh gosh, I was really hoping to learn a bit more and get birthing tips, plus I've heard it's a great way to meet mummy friends in your area. Plus my oh really needs some educating! I've heard they have a payment scheme so don't have to pay in one lump sum

I just can't decide whether it's worth it. A close friend didn't do it and made friends by going to the coffee mornings and doing baby massage she doesn't think I should bother. I don't think I'd gain much from the content, I work in healthcare anyway. It might be good for my DH though.



Janers said:


> So my work is posting an ad for my job this week, I wanted them to wait a bit longer, but they want to start looking soon. Its pretty crazy to think about that already!
> 
> I have been at this job for a long time and have lots of odd duties so i know training someone will take a while, but not this long haha

Scary isn't it. I'm away some of July and August so realised I only have a guaranteed 2 full months working left. I'm self employed so I only get paid if I'm working. My works have been asking for rough dates when I can work until an when I plan on returning. I'm aiming to work until 36weeks but with a manual job I'm not sure how realistic that is.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

i read that a first time mom will be able to feel and distinguish the movements of the little one only by or after 20 weeks. But a second timer (or 3,4..etc) will be able to feel the movement by 16-17 weeks. I am really looking fwd to feel my LO move and everything is a wait  You guys are already feeling the movements...lucky you:)


----------



## Bean66

I wouldn't call if movements. I just have an awareness. I think it'll be a while before I feel actual movements.


----------



## Janers

I'm not sure if i felt movements or not but for less than a second i felt a little bubble, or something close. It was gone so fast I didn't have time to process it. I haven't felt anything since. I'm excited to feel a real kick


----------



## Heidi

I didn't do any type of classes last time im going to attend a bf one this time though. I met lots of mummy friends and baby groups, baby yoga and baby massage x


----------



## Kels815

Hi~ 
That's so exciting so many of you are feeling little "movements". :) I have been for the past few weeks... a few weeks ago(around 15-16 weeks) it felt like little bubbles and pokes. Last week I started to feel larger movements. My dh puts his hand on my belly hoping to feel something but as soon as he does, the movements stop. Hopefully he will feel something soon, because I know he will be so thrilled!! 

I'm 18 weeks today. I had an appointment today to check my cervix and also another sonogram. I love seeing the little guy every two weeks. All was well! :) I had a different tech this time... she wasn't as friendly or talkative as the tech I usually see. :( I was disappointed that she didn't take as much time to tell me what she was doing/seeing. Oh well! I'm going to request the other tech that I love when I go back in 2 weeks for my 20 week anatomy scan. Hopefully she will be there!


----------



## Heidi

Happy 18 weeks kels!

I've felt definite movement over the weekend so would be around the same time i felt movement with my DD :cloud9:

So whats the count down to everyone's 20 week scans?? 3 weeks tomorrow until mine :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Wow 18weeks so close to half way!

Still no definite movements here. My uterus is definitely growing. Midwife tomorrow. Intrested to see what she thinks of my fundal height - will she measure it? And my weight. I don't own scales so have no idea how much weight I've put on. 

My uterus is very firm and seems quite high now, about 1.5cm under umbilicus. It's quite tender too. My clothes still fit but not liking pressure on my abdomen. Finding I'm having to readjust at work and I'm getting lots of twinges and tugging. Don't really like it but think it's normal. Will ask midwife tomorrow. 

Anyone else started buying stuff? I've started scouting ebay for bargains and have bought some nappies - going reusable. 

My 20 week scan is on the 8th August. 3 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it. Hoping for the nice monographer we had last time. Still staying team yellow!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've felt some definite flutters since last Friday, amazing!

My 20w scan is on the 7th august, can't wait!!

I've bought only a Moses basket so far, got it for £10 second hand but it's only been used for a couple of weeks so looks brand new, its gorgeous!

Can't believe we're nearly half way there!!


----------



## Heidi

Bean66 said:


> Wow 18weeks so close to half way!
> 
> Still no definite movements here. My uterus is definitely growing. Midwife tomorrow. Intrested to see what she thinks of my fundal height - will she measure it? And my weight. I don't own scales so have no idea how much weight I've put on.
> 
> My uterus is very firm and seems quite high now, about 1.5cm under umbilicus. It's quite tender too. My clothes still fit but not liking pressure on my abdomen. Finding I'm having to readjust at work and I'm getting lots of twinges and tugging. Don't really like it but think it's normal. Will ask midwife tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else started buying stuff? I've started scouting ebay for bargains and have bought some nappies - going reusable.
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 8th August. 3 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it. Hoping for the nice monographer we had last time. Still staying team yellow!!

My mw didn't weight or measure me but they did weigh me at my last scan, i didnt get the fundal height measured until i was about 20 weeks or so last time when i had a decent sized belly.

With the pulling an twinges between now and 20 weeks the baby grows massively, i had it allot, but if your worried do mention it to your mw, apparently my mw said i had a very sensitive womb last time.

The only thing i bought so far is a baby sling but am on the hunt for a bedside cot :thumbup:

I forgot we have the same scan date! mine is at half 10 :D


----------



## Bean66

Heidi said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Wow 18weeks so close to half way!
> 
> Still no definite movements here. My uterus is definitely growing. Midwife tomorrow. Intrested to see what she thinks of my fundal height - will she measure it? And my weight. I don't own scales so have no idea how much weight I've put on.
> 
> My uterus is very firm and seems quite high now, about 1.5cm under umbilicus. It's quite tender too. My clothes still fit but not liking pressure on my abdomen. Finding I'm having to readjust at work and I'm getting lots of twinges and tugging. Don't really like it but think it's normal. Will ask midwife tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else started buying stuff? I've started scouting ebay for bargains and have bought some nappies - going reusable.
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 8th August. 3 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it. Hoping for the nice monographer we had last time. Still staying team yellow!!
> 
> My mw didn't weight or measure me but they did weigh me at my last scan, i didnt get the fundal height measured until i was about 20 weeks or so last time when i had a decent sized belly.
> 
> With the pulling an twinges between now and 20 weeks the baby grows massively, i had it allot, but if your worried do mention it to your mw, apparently my mw said i had a very sensitive womb last time.
> 
> The only thing i bought so far is a baby sling but am on the hunt for a bedside cot :thumbup:
> 
> I forgot we have the same scan date! mine is at half 10 :DClick to expand...

Mine's not until the afternoon. So exciting. 

I'm on the look out for a bedside cot too. It's quite handy being in London and lots of stuff is advertised within collecting distance. We also have a local forum which has a family classifieds and soooo much comes up on there.

I know the twinges are normal just make me apprehensive, I think because my job is so manual. 

Ocean - I want proper flutters! Can't wait!

Going to be de-haired later ready for my holiday! Scared!!!!!!!


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

My next scan is on 8th Aug too  We are also staying team yellow!!


----------



## Bean66

Wow 3 of us on the 8th, that's wicked!!

Waxing done! Even managed to go for a brazilian. Had chickened out but it wasn't 'too' bad so went the whole hog. Feel better for it. No worrying about stragglers in my bikini. Sorry if TMI!


----------



## Heidi

your brave bean lol :D So exciting having 3 of us on the 8th!!! x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bikini wax for me tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Janers

Hey ladies! I just booked my ultrasound for August 14! It will be my first ultrasound and hopefully our baby cooperates so we can find out the gender 

DH and I also got to hear our babies heart beat for the first time today! I'm officially in love :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Happy Bikini Wax ocean!! 

Janers - so cool you got to hear heart beat.

So I have a spot of blood when I wiped this morning. Barely anything but definitely there. Should I be worried? Got midwife later anyway so will speak to her.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

All good at the midwife. Heard heartbeat :cloud9: She wasn't concerned about the spotting. It's stopped now anyway. Go back in 7 weeks.

Hope everyone's having a nice day.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Glad everythings ok bean x


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

glad to hear everything is fine bean!!


----------



## Heidi

I love hearing the HB, glad everything was ok for you bean x


----------



## Janers

Bean: I'm so glad to hear everythig is ok!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks everyone!!

How is everyone else doing.

After speaking to the midwife I'm pretty suer I've started to feel some movement. Just wasn't convinced it was movement before. Exciting!!


----------



## Heidi

How are you all getting on with the heat? its just way to hot for me to be out.

not long now until the next scans for us all :D

Anyone taking bump pictures yet? x


----------



## Janers

I'm going to start taking bump pics on monday, when i'm 19 weeks, and then i'll try and take one every week, so I can see that changes.

Its been pretty hot here too, 30c with lots of thunderstorms, and even some tornadoes, luckily no tornados close to my house! Its been crazy weather! Two trees in our backyard were blown over by the wind. I was very sad to see them go :(


----------



## Bean66

Hey all!

My bump is growing and growing. Looking pretty pregnant now!

I'm in Spain, it's hot but think its hotter in the UK. We've even had rain. Can't believe the uk had a heat wave start the day I leave the country.


----------



## Heidi

Janers, those storms sound pretty bad, im glad we dont get much like that here especially the tornadoes, i kept waking up last night it was just so stuffy! 

Hope your having fun in spain bean :)


----------



## Heidi

Scans getting close now ladies!!!


----------



## Kels815

Hi... 

I just got home from the hospital yesterday....

On Thursday when I woke up around 4:30am( I get up early for work), I noticed a very light pink discharge in my underwear(sorry if TMI). It was a very small amount and must have happened over night. It wasn't brown or red like period blood. I didn't think it was a big deal, but my husband said to leave a message with my doctor bc I also had light cramps. Well, when the nurse called back around 9am she said to go to Labor and Delivery at the hospital. 

I was so nervous, bc I wasn't expecting an answer like that. They admitted me to the hospital and did my blood work and an ultra sound. They also checked the baby's heartbeat and checked me for contractions. The baby's heartbeat was normal and I wasn't having contractions. When my Dr. came in (it was actually my Doctor... luck for me he was on rotation at the hospital that day) he said they found something on the ultra sound called a "retro grade placental bleed". A small part of my placenta was bleeding... 
Also, my blood work came back positive for a small amount of fetal blood cells in my blood. They said I had to stay overnight. :nope:

Friday morning they did my blood work again and another ultra sound. The baby was normal and moving around nicely. They said the placental bleed was stable, and my blood work came back negative for fetal blood cells in my blood... so I was able to go home! :happydance: Downside is that I'm on bed rest until an appointment with my Dr. on Monday. Hopefully, all will be well until then. They said it takes awhile to heal , and the only way to heal is to rest and take it easy. I have no idea how this happened... or what caused it. I've never even heard of retro grade placental bleed!! I'm so thankful my baby is safe and healthy!


----------



## Heidi

How scary for you kels fingers crossed it heals up nicely and stays that way. Take it nice and easy x x


----------



## Bean66

Oh gosh Kels. Sorry to hear that but so pleased LO is ok. Rest up good. I've heard of placental bleeds but not retrograde? Do they mean behind placental? 

It's good they checked it out. Usually with light spotting they say it is normal. I had a little on the day of my 17week midwife appointment but we think that was from bding 2 days before. Midwife wasn't concerned and it's not happened since.

Was it good to see LO again? Have you had your anomaly scan?

How is everyone else?

I am good, had a lovely holiday although it was difficult as times. My SIL not only had me to cope with but also happy families everywhere. She was great for the first few days but then became very quite and moody. It was very hard as pregnancy/children was such a taboo subject. My heart breaks for them. I have definitely 'popped', which didn't help. Went looking bloated, came back looking pregnant!

Can't wait for my scan on Wednesday. Can't believe we are half way!! Anyone else getting ligament pain. Sometimes it can be quite bad. I know it's normal, but it can hurt!

Bump pics at 16/17 weeks and 19/20 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







BUMP 16:17 Wks.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









BUMP 19:20 Wks.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Heidi

Lovely bump bean definitely see a change! Your little cat got in on the photo too :D


----------



## Kels815

Heidi- Thanks I'm taking it easy! Although I'm bored out of my mind staying in bed/ laying on the couch ;) 

Bean- Yes , I believe retrograde means "behind the placental".
I'm glad they checked it out and that we caught it right away! Scary to think what could have happened if I didn't call. I'm glad you haven't had any spotting since your 17wk. It's quite scary when it happens as you never really know what to think/do. 

I've been having scans every 2 weeks so I get to see LO often! I just had my 20 week anomaly scan this past Monday and all was well no issues with my placenta at that time. So this bleed must have happened shortly after the scan or maybe even Wed. night while I was sleeping since I noticed the light spotting Thursday morning. 
During the 2nd scan at the hospital LO was putting his hand in front of his face and burying his face into my back. I think he was trying to say "ENOUGH!" "No MORE PICTURES!" It was very cute, finally he gave up and we were able to see his face.

Love your bump pics! You've popped for sure!!! So exciting! :) Good luck with your scan! :)


----------



## Janers

Kels: That is scary! I'm glad everything turned out ok! Keep taking it easy!


----------



## Bean66

Heidi said:


> Lovely bump bean definitely see a change! Your little cat got in on the photo too :D

Thanks!! Haha Hadn't noticed the cat. One of my fur babies!



Kels815 said:


> Heidi- Thanks I'm taking it easy! Although I'm bored out of my mind staying in bed/ laying on the couch ;)
> 
> Bean- Yes , I believe retrograde means "behind the placental".
> I'm glad they checked it out and that we caught it right away! Scary to think what could have happened if I didn't call. I'm glad you haven't had any spotting since your 17wk. It's quite scary when it happens as you never really know what to think/do.
> 
> I've been having scans every 2 weeks so I get to see LO often! I just had my 20 week anomaly scan this past Monday and all was well no issues with my placenta at that time. So this bleed must have happened shortly after the scan or maybe even Wed. night while I was sleeping since I noticed the light spotting Thursday morning.
> During the 2nd scan at the hospital LO was putting his hand in front of his face and burying his face into my back. I think he was trying to say "ENOUGH!" "No MORE PICTURES!" It was very cute, finally he gave up and we were able to see his face.
> 
> Love your bump pics! You've popped for sure!!! So exciting! :) Good luck with your scan! :)

How come you are having scans every 2 weeks. Sorry if you have already said before. Will you carry on having regular scans? Does the doctor think another bleed is possible? As heidi say's rest and definitely no lifting. Do you know if they think it can be from something you've done? My job is very physical, it does make me worry! Sorry so many questions.

Janers - How are things with you?


----------



## Kels815

Bean- I don't think I've mentioned why I'm having scans every 2 weeks before. I don't mind the questions! It's actually because they are monitoring my cervix length throughout the entire pregnancy. I had a procedure done in '08 called LEEP(it removes pre-cancerous cells from the cervix. I had one abnormal pap smear) All paps have been normal ever since, but bc of the procedure they wanted to monitor my cervix more closely to make sure I can carry to term. So far it's been perfect... no issues at all. So when I go every two weeks they do a vaginal ultra sound to measure my cervix, and they also take a look at the baby with a regular ultra sound. It's so nice and comforting to see LO every two weeks. 

I work as a nanny taking care of two kids-- 2 and 5. I rarely lift the 2 yr old.. bc we've been working on her doing things on her own(walk up and down the stairs, climb in and out of her car seat on her own etc),but I do lift her once in awhile. Other than that I don't really do any heavy lifting, so I'm not sure what caused it. The Dr. couldn't really tell me what caused it. I'm going to ask more questions when I go to my appointment on Monday. I'm very worried about being on bed rest for a long period of time. I need the income... :) Hopefully, that won't be the case. If it is we will just have to make the best of it as it would be what's best for LO. Trying to stay positive!!! :)


----------



## Janers

I'm doing well! Super busy this last little while! I have my first ever ultrasound on August 14, at which time (if baby cooperates) we'll find out the gender!

I'm planning our nursery (haven't started yet) and I have so many ideas!

My SIL just had a baby (her 2nd), which is fab i'm so excited for her. But.... she named her baby girl Natalie, which was the name my hubby and I fell in love with. So i'm not going to lie I'm super disappointed. That name has been on our list for so long, and we loved it! I was very attached to it. My SIL said she forgot that was our #1 choice (a couple months ago we had the discussion), and I don't blame her.


----------



## Heidi

How exciting Janers bet you cant wait for your first scan and see your little bubs.
I'm sure you will find the perfect name for you little one once you know what your having, but saying that though i never used any of the names i had on my list for my DD none of them suited her!


Good luck for your scans tomorrow ladies :D I'm soooo excited i just want today to go quickly! x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Had my 20 week scan girls. Well my baby was breech and shy so facing down, had to go toilet and have a sugary drink. It worked and all tests were done, everything is looking good and we are having a BOY!! :happydance: saw his little willy! I'm so happy, a son! Amazing xx

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/86279e30.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Heidi

Fantastic profile shot! Congrats on team blue! x


----------



## Kels815

Congratulations pearl... glad all is well! :)


----------



## Kels815

Here are two pictures from the scan when I was in the hospital last Thursday(I was 20 weeks). The first one LO put his hand in front of his face "No more pictures please!!" The 2nd one is kind of creepy/adorable at the same time. It's 4D so the facial features are clearer. Can't wait to see what he will really look like in December!!! I have an appointment with maternal fetal medicine tomorrow , so they can re-check the area where the retro placental bleed was. Hopefully, they say all looks perfect and I can get back to work on Friday! Sitting around this week has been driving me crazy!! 

Looking forward to seeing your 20 week scan pictures ladies!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5









photo (6).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Cute pics Oceanpearl and Kels...!! Congrats on team blue!
Hope everything is fine with u Kels. Take care and take it easy. My prayers.
I had my scan yesterday. Everything is fine. They said i have an anterior placenta so may only be able to feel the kicks a little later. We are still team yellow  I agree with Kels, my pic also looks a mix of cute creepiness. 
:hug: to all.


----------



## Heidi

Gorgeous pics ladies!
My little pud was facing towards my back and hiding its face behind the placenta so it took a while to get all the checks done and this was the best shot we got: (one had is under the chin so looks weird :D)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_6279.jpg

My DH was desperate to know the gender so i caved in, we were having little guesses all the way through, due to the position of the baby the tech wasn't very certain but she thinks were having a baby girl :D


----------



## babybambi2011

hello ladies! thought id join and see if anyone wanted to be bump buddies with me. im due 30th december. im 24 and have a beautiful daughter who is nearly 14 months. 

im high risk as i have diabetes and im desperately hoping for a vbac this time! fingers crossed they will let me and not just convince me to have a c section. if anyone wants to chat, send me a private message, im on throughout the day most days :) 

happy pregnancy everyone


----------



## Heidi

babybambi2011 said:


> hello ladies! thought id join and see if anyone wanted to be bump buddies with me. im due 30th december. im 24 and have a beautiful daughter who is nearly 14 months.
> 
> im high risk as i have diabetes and im desperately hoping for a vbac this time! fingers crossed they will let me and not just convince me to have a c section. if anyone wants to chat, send me a private message, im on throughout the day most days :)
> 
> happy pregnancy everyone

welcome!
Im also hoping for a vbac and have my first consultation meeting on Friday feeling quite nervous about it! 
Hope you get your vbac! X


----------



## oceanblue12

hey ladies how is everyone doing? i know i havnt been on it awhile all the boreds were freaking me out so i desicded to take a break from it all. but after yesterdays scan made me really happy and calm. that little thing was moving arround like i gave him sugar packets lol. yes we also found out were joining team BLUE :blue:
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-13 04.41.12-1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats ocean and Heidi :) lovely scan pics


----------



## Heidi

Lovely pic oceanblue Congrats on team blue x


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies! Sorry it's been a while. This is going to be a long post sorry!!



Janers said:


> I'm doing well! Super busy this last little while! I have my first ever ultrasound on August 14, at which time (if baby cooperates) we'll find out the gender!
> 
> I'm planning our nursery (haven't started yet) and I have so many ideas!
> 
> My SIL just had a baby (her 2nd), which is fab i'm so excited for her. But.... she named her baby girl Natalie, which was the name my hubby and I fell in love with. So i'm not going to lie I'm super disappointed. That name has been on our list for so long, and we loved it! I was very attached to it. My SIL said she forgot that was our #1 choice (a couple months ago we had the discussion), and I don't blame her.

Glad you're doing well. How was the US? Which team are you in?

Names are so difficult. I think people forget where they heard the name but remember they like it!! Though I'm not sure I'd forget. We have told a few people some of our ideas but no one who'll be having a baby before us!!



ocean_pearl said:


> Had my 20 week scan girls. Well my baby was breech and shy so facing down, had to go toilet and have a sugary drink. It worked and all tests were done, everything is looking good and we are having a BOY!! :happydance: saw his little willy! I'm so happy, a son! Amazing xx
> 
> https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/86279e30.jpg
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Such a cute pictures!! Congrats on Team blue! So exciting!! My little one was breech too but thankfully all measurements could be taken.



Kels815 said:


> Here are two pictures from the scan when I was in the hospital last Thursday(I was 20 weeks). The first one LO put his hand in front of his face "No more pictures please!!" The 2nd one is kind of creepy/adorable at the same time. It's 4D so the facial features are clearer. Can't wait to see what he will really look like in December!!! I have an appointment with maternal fetal medicine tomorrow , so they can re-check the area where the retro placental bleed was. Hopefully, they say all looks perfect and I can get back to work on Friday! Sitting around this week has been driving me crazy!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your 20 week scan pictures ladies!!! :)

Wow! Amazing pictures. So adorable. How did the appointment at the fatal medicine clinic go? It's great they are keeping an eye on your cervix. 

Congrats on Team BLUE!



BABYFLOWER3 said:


> Cute pics Oceanpearl and Kels...!! Congrats on team blue!
> Hope everything is fine with u Kels. Take care and take it easy. My prayers.
> I had my scan yesterday. Everything is fine. They said i have an anterior placenta so may only be able to feel the kicks a little later. We are still team yellow  I agree with Kels, my pic also looks a mix of cute creepiness.
> :hug: to all.

Glad scan went well!! We're team yellow too!! :thumbup:



Heidi said:


> Gorgeous pics ladies!
> My little pud was facing towards my back and hiding its face behind the placenta so it took a while to get all the checks done and this was the best shot we got: (one had is under the chin so looks weird :D)
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_6279.jpg
> 
> My DH was desperate to know the gender so i caved in, we were having little guesses all the way through, due to the position of the baby the tech wasn't very certain but she thinks were having a baby girl :D

Cute pic!! Congrats on team pink!! Will you have another scan to confirm or are you presuming a girl? I think it's harder to get a good picture at the 20 week scan, though I do think your little one looks super cute.



babybambi2011 said:


> hello ladies! thought id join and see if anyone wanted to be bump buddies with me. im due 30th december. im 24 and have a beautiful daughter who is nearly 14 months.
> 
> im high risk as i have diabetes and im desperately hoping for a vbac this time! fingers crossed they will let me and not just convince me to have a c section. if anyone wants to chat, send me a private message, im on throughout the day most days :)
> 
> happy pregnancy everyone

Welcome! :wave: I've know a few ladies who've had a vbac without any problem. I think the days have passed when doctors insisted a elective C section was best. When do you see the doc?



Heidi said:


> babybambi2011 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! thought id join and see if anyone wanted to be bump buddies with me. im due 30th december. im 24 and have a beautiful daughter who is nearly 14 months.
> 
> im high risk as i have diabetes and im desperately hoping for a vbac this time! fingers crossed they will let me and not just convince me to have a c section. if anyone wants to chat, send me a private message, im on throughout the day most days :)
> 
> happy pregnancy everyone
> 
> welcome!
> Im also hoping for a vbac and have my first consultation meeting on Friday feeling quite nervous about it!
> Hope you get your vbac! XClick to expand...

Hope you're appointment goes well. 



oceanblue12 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone doing? i know i havnt been on it awhile all the boreds were freaking me out so i desicded to take a break from it all. but after yesterdays scan made me really happy and calm. that little thing was moving arround like i gave him sugar packets lol. yes we also found out were joining team BLUE :blue:

Another team blue! Wow! Congrats!! Quite jealous now that you ladies all know. It's so cool seeing them moving isn't it.

AFM - Scan went well. Managed to stay team yellow!! Although my will power nearly failed. All good with baby. Measuring to dates. So cool seeing little one moving around. Scan pic's aren't as good as 12 week ones but still cool to have.
 



Attached Files:







Pickle.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1









Pickle2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Janers

Hey ladies! I'm getting nervous, in one hour I am going to my first ultrasound! I get to see the baby for the first time. And fingers crossed they can tell us the gender!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lovely pics bean! Baby is waving :)

Janers, good luck! You've waited so long x


----------



## Bean66

Thanks OP!

Enjoy Janers! It's amazing!!


----------



## Janers

It was AMAZING! Shes pretty sure its a girl, but couldn't tell us 100% because the baby was not cooperating. Basically she said there were no obvious boy parts.

Heres the crazy thing... All the babies measurements say i'm 25 weeks along! Which blows my mind! I have always kept track of my period, and I know my LMP was March 19. Maybe that was implantation bleeding?? But you would think i would be able to tell the difference right?


----------



## oceanblue12

aww very cute pics ladies were half way done only a few more months and we get to hold our little bundles


----------



## Bean66

Janers said:


> It was AMAZING! Shes pretty sure its a girl, but couldn't tell us 100% because the baby was not cooperating. Basically she said there were no obvious boy parts.
> 
> Heres the crazy thing... All the babies measurements say i'm 25 weeks along! Which blows my mind! I have always kept track of my period, and I know my LMP was March 19. Maybe that was implantation bleeding?? But you would think i would be able to tell the difference right?

That's amazing!! It could very well have been implantation bleeding or what I think is called decimal bleeding?? SO do you have a new due date? 



oceanblue12 said:


> aww very cute pics ladies were half way done only a few more months and we get to hold our little bundles

I know, I can't believe it!!! Found a pushchair I like as well. So exciting. I never thought I'd be excited by a pushchair!! Although I have started to panic about money. I'm spending as fast as I'm saving!!! Which doesn't work!! Got maintenance to do on the flat so it can't be avoided but I'm not sure how were going to cope on maternity allowance. Sorry I'm rambling! And using far too many exclamation marks!!!


----------



## oceanblue12

oh i know my OH is the only one making money and he makes minimum wage we can barley pay bills non the less for the baby but i am thankful my family has bought the necessities for the baby and me. i wish everything just cost a little less


----------



## Janers

Bean66- I phoned my Dr's office today to see if I can go in for an appointment asap to see what she has to say. The ultrasound results were sent to a radiologist and then to my Dr. so hopefully she can tell me what my due date is for sure.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am due 23rd and were having a girl x x


----------



## Heidi

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am due 23rd and were having a girl x x

Yay another team pink! Welcome


----------



## joeys3453

:hi: bean I am a stalker here!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mumblingmummy

Im due xmas eve with a boy, hey everyone!


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Wow...that's awesome Mumblingmummy!!! congrats!!


----------



## Heidi

Mumblingmummy said:


> Im due xmas eve with a boy, hey everyone!

:wave: Welcome and hello congrats on your Christmas baby :D

Hope everyone is well, what have you all been up to? x


----------



## Kels815

Hello Ladies! 
Sorry I've been MIA... things have been hectic lately! 

I went back to the maternal fetal medicine dr last week and they can no longer see the placental bleed in the ultra sound! GREAT NEWS!! :) Really happy about that.... so for now all is well and LO looks great and is measuring in the 50th percentile. :) 

I am 25 weeks today.... whooohooo only 15 more weeks to go for us. Although I have a weird feeling he will be coming one week early. 

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok. :)


----------



## Bean66

Janers said:


> Bean66- I phoned my Dr's office today to see if I can go in for an appointment asap to see what she has to say. The ultrasound results were sent to a radiologist and then to my Dr. so hopefully she can tell me what my due date is for sure.

I see your ticker has moved forward! How exciting! How are you feeling?



caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls i am due 23rd and were having a girl x x

Welcome and congrats!!



joeys3453 said:


> :hi: bean I am a stalker here!!!:happydance:

Hey Joey! How are you doing? 



Mumblingmummy said:


> Im due xmas eve with a boy, hey everyone!

Brilliant due date!! Welcome and congrats!



Heidi said:


> Mumblingmummy said:
> 
> 
> Im due xmas eve with a boy, hey everyone!
> 
> :wave: Welcome and hello congrats on your Christmas baby :D
> 
> Hope everyone is well, what have you all been up to? xClick to expand...

Hey Heidi! How are you? Have you bought a co sleeper cot yet? I've been looking at them and I think we are going to convert an Ikea one.



Kels815 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Sorry I've been MIA... things have been hectic lately!
> 
> I went back to the maternal fetal medicine dr last week and they can no longer see the placental bleed in the ultra sound! GREAT NEWS!! :) Really happy about that.... so for now all is well and LO looks great and is measuring in the 50th percentile. :)
> 
> I am 25 weeks today.... whooohooo only 15 more weeks to go for us. Although I have a weird feeling he will be coming one week early.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok. :)

Oh that is fantastic news Kels!! Measuring perfectly as well!


Well sorry to be MIA. Not spending much time on here now. I can't believe it's only 15weeks until our due dates. Pretty scary when you think of it like that. I have to say I've very happy it'll be cold when we are heavily pregnant. Not sure I could do big bump and heat. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm good occasional tiredness but otherwise good. Baby moving loads. DH has felt 'her' but she does like to stop moving when he puts his hand on my belly.

How are the bumps coming along? Much baby shopping going on? 

We are trying to sort our flat out and seem to be absolute chaos. I know we'll get there but at the moment it's a little stressful. Got a new washing machine yesterday. Is it sad to be so excited about a washing machine? 

Anyway how is everyone? Any random cravings?


----------



## Janers

Bean66 my ticker has officially moved forward, my new due date is november 28! I entered the third tri, and that morning to celebrate I threw up in the kitchen sink because I couldn't make it to the bathroom in time! My morning sickness has come back!

We are also trying to get our place sorted out, I'm cleaning, organizing and purging like a crazy lady. I'm working really hard on getting the babies room cleaned out (right now we use it for storage), i won't the nursery set up!


----------



## joeys3453

bean I am so happy for you! how exciting for you! i am doing ok just taking bcp this month to get my system rebooted as that is what the fs stated. then starting letrazol 3-12 days and doing the iui with everything again. so i really hope this works hd and I talked about doing this for about 4 months and then the beginning of the year look at ivf if it doesn't happen in the next 4 months.:cry:


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> bean I am so happy for you! how exciting for you! i am doing ok just taking bcp this month to get my system rebooted as that is what the fs stated. then starting letrazol 3-12 days and doing the iui with everything again. so i really hope this works hd and I talked about doing this for about 4 months and then the beginning of the year look at ivf if it doesn't happen in the next 4 months.:cry:

Thanks.

So sorry you are having such a tough journey. I have heard that a short course BCP can help boost the system. I'll keep everything crossed for you. Keep in touch. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Janers said:


> Bean66 my ticker has officially moved forward, my new due date is november 28! I entered the third tri, and that morning to celebrate I threw up in the kitchen sink because I couldn't make it to the bathroom in time! My morning sickness has come back!
> 
> We are also trying to get our place sorted out, I'm cleaning, organizing and purging like a crazy lady. I'm working really hard on getting the babies room cleaned out (right now we use it for storage), i won't the nursery set up!

That's so cool. Sorry your MS is back though. That sucks! 

Our 'nursery' is our storage room too. Have no idea what we are going to do with everything. I need to be ruthless and get rid of some stuff.


----------



## Kels815

Janers- sorry your morning sickness is back. I never had it in the 1st trimester, but the past week I've been feeling nauseated , but haven't actually thrown up. My DH said he thinks I was just dehydrated so I'm trying to drink extra water... Seems to be helping.


----------



## Janers

I agree, Lots of water (but then of course you pee all the time!), and as soon as I wake up I eat something, even a couple crackers, which will usually help.

We FINALLY picked paint colours for our nursery, I really wanted to paint the walls gray, and add lots of pink and and green, to give it colour, hubby on the other hand wasn't convinced. He thought gray would be to dull (which I get, but I swore to him there would be lots of colour in the room), so we finally agreed to do it my way, with a green stripe around the top of the room.

Now we just need to clean out all the stuff!


----------



## Bean66

I'm crap with water too. DH is constantly asking how much water I've drunk.

Janers - love gray! Post pictures when you're done. We're planning on painting the nursery a minky grey. With bright furnishing.

Yep we have a lot of sorting to do. Our spare room
Is our dumping ground.


----------



## Kels815

Ok so this is random , but now that I'm getting closer and closer to LO's arrival I find myself freaking out about trivial issues. 

This time my freak out is about the crib mattress and it being on the lowest setting. This started bc I ordered custom made bedding and I needed to figure out the right length for the crib skirt. With our crib being set on the lowest setting possible it still measures 18 inches from the bottom of the mattress spring to the floor.... 
Doesn't this seem high for it being set on the lowest setting... ??? My husband thinks I'm crazy but now I feel like we need a new crib...


----------



## Bean66

Ehh? You've lost me slightly but I'm a little brain dead today.

I think the important thing is the hight from the mattress to the top of the cot. Not a problem until baby is mobile.

I'm not aware that there is an issue about how close to the floor the mattress is. You won't be using the lowest setting for a while yet anyway.

I'm verge between calm and panic. Really not that far away now. Need to save some money so how!?


----------



## Kels815

Sorry I know that was jumbled.... Told you I'm freaking out!! ;) 
My concern is that even on the lowest setting the crib mattress still seems to be high ... I have it set on the lowest right now and it doesn't seem low enough in regards to safety (once baby is able to pull up)... Looks as if baby could flip over if standing in the crib. 
Usually , on the lowest setting the 14inches is the measurement from the mattress to the floor ... Mine is 18inches. just wondering if it is unsafe


----------



## Bean66

Whats the height from the mattress to the top of the rails. This is the important thing. Rather than the distance between floor and mattress. Your's might have higher sides than some?

That make sense?


----------



## Kels815

Bean sorry I'm just now responding ... 
I just found my measuring tape after DH hid it from me. 
So from the top of the crib rail to the mattress it's measuring 14 inches ...


----------



## Bean66

No worries - do you know what standard is?

So from my reconning I'm in the 3rd Trimester!!

Can not believe it!!

How is everyone feeling? I'm supper excited but still find it daunting how much we have to do. 

Anyone thinking about the birth yet?


----------



## x.Suzie.x

Bean66 said:


> No worries - do you know what standard is?
> 
> So from my reconning I'm in the 3rd Trimester!!
> 
> Can not believe it!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I'm supper excited but still find it daunting how much we have to do.
> 
> Anyone thinking about the birth yet?

Baby's special day's coming up so fast! I keep having dreams that OH and I are sitting in the hospital room and I've been in labor for hours, sometimes days waiting for little one to come out! :dohh: 
Getting so impatient though! I go on mat leave next week and then time for all this delightful shopping I'm reading about. :D xx


----------



## caz & bob

not long for us girls 12week 5 days to go wooppp x x x


----------



## Bean66

Holy carp! 12weeks 5 days is scary!! I suppose we're only 10 weeks from been classed as term. 

I've only had one baby dream so far. We had gone out and left my cats baby sitting!!!! :dohh: Not sure that's a wise plan! :nope: It was a girl. Sweepstakes have started for day of arrival and sex. We have guessed between the 18th Dec and the 7th Jan. 

Suzie - Jealous your mat leave starts so soon. I've decided to work until 37 weeks if possible, though my job in manual so I might be pushing it slightly. How exciting for you. Do you have lots to buy?


----------



## x.Suzie.x

Bean66 said:


> Holy carp! 12weeks 5 days is scary!! I suppose we're only 10 weeks from been classed as term.
> 
> I've only had one baby dream so far. We had gone out and left my cats baby sitting!!!! :dohh: Not sure that's a wise plan! :nope: It was a girl. Sweepstakes have started for day of arrival and sex. We have guessed between the 18th Dec and the 7th Jan.
> 
> Suzie - Jealous your mat leave starts so soon. I've decided to work until 37 weeks if possible, though my job in manual so I might be pushing it slightly. How exciting for you. Do you have lots to buy?

I know right!? A couple more months of being big and blimpy and we're done! :D 
Hahaha oh the strange dreams. :haha: Do you think baby's going to be a boy or girl? OH thinks bubs is a boy because he 'totally saw twig and berries' on our last ultrasound. :dohh: Lol and we're hoping for a New Years baby. :) 
37 weeks?! You're nuts lady  I work at a tree nursery and am at the point where I'm off every couple days because of strain and cramps. You're for sure a tougher woman than I am. :thumbup:
Lots to buy? Yep! We're planning on moving in a month or so and been holding off on the purchases until we're into our new place. Still have to buy the bassinet, car seat, stroller, etc (all the fun stuff :) )
How's your shopping coming along? xx


----------



## Bean66

I'm thinking Girl, DH thinks Boy. I've put the 1st Jan for my sweepstake. I would like baby to arrive before christmas but if not then new year would be good. 

So far I've been really lucky. Getting a few aches the last few days but I think that's from decorating.

Trying not to buy too much, Friend is lending us a bassinet, my SIL gave us a car seat, we are getting a cot from Ikea. I'm going around in circles with the stroller. I think I've decided then change my mind. There is a new stroller out which I want to look at but there isn't anywhere that stocks it yet. Fortunately my MIL has offered to buy it for us.

Our main thing is decorating and sorting. We're getting there but it's very daunting. CAn't believe you are moving. Are you moving far?


----------



## Heidi

Hello ladies :wave:

Lol @ all the crazy baby dreams i'm always having weird dreams but they are mainly about my DD and not this baby, some of my dreams have just been so freaky since being pregnant!

I'm betting on having a 2013 baby for sure, i went 10 days over last time and dont think i'll be lucky to go on time.

Bean i also worked until 37 weeks but then i sat behind a desk all day :dohh: This time i dont get a break! :laugh2:
re. the cot, we got the mothercare bedside cot when it was on offer and i had some money off codes too so got that at about 17 weeks.
Converting one is a good idea too. We have a wooden edge around our bed so i already have a big foam wedge to go down the other side so it will be flush with our mattress. 

How are all the bumps coming along, share some pics ladies!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Heidi :wave: How much was the mother care cot? Hadn't thought about voucher codes. 

Yep I thinking I'll be having a NY baby but I have heard of lots of ladies having their babies early. You never know! So exciting! I wonder which of us will drop first?

Here are my 26 and 27week bump pictures. I think I look smaller in my 27week pic?! 26 week pic on the left with the longer sleeves.

I wish I could work for longer but just don't think I'll manage. Need to be able to reach my patients. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







26WeekBump.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









27Week Bump.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Heidi

lovely photos, looks like baby might have moved position or some thing because there's not so much of baby at the top in the 2nd photo.

I cant remember the exact price as we got the mattress and a couple of other things with it, but it was in the sale with i think £50 off and then they had a 20% discount code on orders over £100 so worked out allot cheaper! They have sales on all the time though.

In my head im thinking things will go pretty much the same as my labour did before (minus the CS if possible!!) but i know each labour can be different so there is hope for me yet :laugh2: i would love to go early.

My 26 week photo, will do a 27 week tomorrow :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/SAM_6524_zpsa9df9f35.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Lovely bump Heidi. 

You have everychance of a vbac. I'm reading Ina mays guide to childbirth. A little 'fluffy' in places, esp 1 section but really helping me get into the right frame of mind.


----------



## Heidi

Thanks bean. Im going to get a vbac hypnobirthing cd soon in hope that it helps the hospital are all up for my vbac so fingers crossed x


----------



## Bean66

Heidi said:


> Thanks bean. Im going to get a vbac hypnobirthing cd soon in hope that it helps the hospital are all up for my vbac so fingers crossed x

That's great. I have just started reading the Maggie Howell Effective birth preparation book, it's great. I'm also reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth. It's a bit 'fluffy'in places but great at explaining why/how our bodies were designed for childbirth.


----------



## joeys3453

you guys look great in your pictures how exciting!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Joeys :flower:


----------



## x.Suzie.x

Bean66- Cute so does that mean you have more girls' names picked out than boys'? I have like 5 girly names but no boy names set in stone yet. :haha:
That's awesome that you're getting stuff from friends and family! :thumbup: OH's mom also offered to buy us the stroller I guess it's a mom thing. :) It seems like there is so much to get done and it'd all be fine and dandy if we were given an exact date but baby can come whenever in December and January it's nerve racking! :dohh: lol 
The thing about moving is we're not exactly sure where to yet! OH wants to watch the market for a bit to see if any nice properties come up to buy but I'm losing my mind wanting to have things all set up and organized like NOW! lol


----------



## x.Suzie.x

Ps - Beautiful bumps ladies! xx


----------



## Bean66

x.Suzie.x said:


> Bean66- Cute so does that mean you have more girls' names picked out than boys'? I have like 5 girly names but no boy names set in stone yet. :haha:
> That's awesome that you're getting stuff from friends and family! :thumbup: OH's mom also offered to buy us the stroller I guess it's a mom thing. :) It seems like there is so much to get done and it'd all be fine and dandy if we were given an exact date but baby can come whenever in December and January it's nerve racking! :dohh: lol
> The thing about moving is we're not exactly sure where to yet! OH wants to watch the market for a bit to see if any nice properties come up to buy but I'm losing my mind wanting to have things all set up and organized like NOW! lol

Wow you are thinking of buying a place before the birth? NOt sure which country you are in but buying is blooming stressful. Don't think I could do it when heavily pregnant or with a newborn. It took us 4 months from out offer being accepted and actually moving in. Saying that, lots of people do it.

Actually I've had a girls name since before I was pregnant. :blush: It's the only thing giving me a slight preference. I keep thinking I'll chicken out of using it but know I'd regret it if I did. Boy's names we have 2 or 3 options but still looking. 

I wish we could have a set date, life would be easier but it's just not meant to be. Maybe that's a good thing?! I've meant to have done stuff this afternoon but been watching TV and gaffing on the internet instead. Oops!

Yeah I think it's traditional for the grandparents to buy stroller and cot.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

YaY!! for the third trimester  10-12 more weeks... very exciting!

How are u all doing?? Lovely bump ladies!! You guys look cute!!! 
Main update with me is that i am fighting gestational diabetes :-(


----------



## joeys3453

Hi bean just wanted to say :hi: and let you know i am still watching you!!!:happydance:


----------



## x.Suzie.x

Beans66-
Yeah we actually got a place! OH and I live in Canada in British Columbia. :) It's been soo much work and so many hoops to jump through but looks like baby's going to get his/her first home! :D 
And that's adorable you should definitely go with that name then. :thumbup:
Just found out that I'm a gestational diabetic. I have a class tomorrow that's like 3 hours long about it. :shrug: At first I really fretted about it but when I poured that glass of fruit loops this morning, I could really care less. Is that bad?  
Anyways I hope your pregnancy is still going well!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry is trend has been a bit quite. I've been really busy and only poppin gon BnB quickly.

Bayflower - Sorry about the GD - that's sucks. Are you managing to keep your levels stable. My friend found the best thing was always have protein with meals and to go for a 20 minute walk after all meals. How are you otherwise?

Hey Joeys - Thanks for thinking of me. I'm good. How are you doing? 

Suzie - Great news about the place. So exciting, new home, new baby. Glad everything is working out for you. Sorry you have GD too. It is inmportant to try and keep your levels down. As I siad above a bit of protein with meals will help to slow down the sugar release. they probably told you all this at the class. How did it go?

How is everyone else?

I can't believe how fast time is going. The weeks are flying by. I'm good. Still have lots to sort but getting there one step at a time. How are the bumps doing? I'm not sure how baby manages to kick me in the ribs and the privates at the same time but she/he some how manages it! I cna't believe how much my stomach can move!


----------



## x.Suzie.x

Sorry to hear you have GD too Bayflower. It's a pretty stressful ordeal. :/ 
The class was alright Bean I got that finger thingy and have been avidly poking my finger and levels seem to be fine with a proper diet. :thumbup: Glad to hear your pregnancy is still going well despite the kicks! :) -Then again kicks are apparently a good thing but ouch lol. 




Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry is trend has been a bit quite. I've been really busy and only poppin gon BnB quickly.
> 
> Bayflower - Sorry about the GD - that's sucks. Are you managing to keep your levels stable. My friend found the best thing was always have protein with meals and to go for a 20 minute walk after all meals. How are you otherwise?
> 
> Hey Joeys - Thanks for thinking of me. I'm good. How are you doing?
> 
> Suzie - Great news about the place. So exciting, new home, new baby. Glad everything is working out for you. Sorry you have GD too. It is inmportant to try and keep your levels down. As I siad above a bit of protein with meals will help to slow down the sugar release. they probably told you all this at the class. How did it go?
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> I can't believe how fast time is going. The weeks are flying by. I'm good. Still have lots to sort but getting there one step at a time. How are the bumps doing? I'm not sure how baby manages to kick me in the ribs and the privates at the same time but she/he some how manages it! I cna't believe how much my stomach can move!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I have been away from this thread for awhile. But I'm back. :) I'm due January 1, but since I was recently diagnosed with GD, Dr. thinks baby will have to come early. I've been on the new diet and checking blood sugar for three days now. I just can't get under the value for my breakfast. Tomorrow I'm going to try a different meal. If that doesn't work, I'm going to have to work out after breakfast each day. I'm having a hard time walking, so my workouts have mainly been swimming.

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I have been away from this thread for awhile. But I'm back. :) I'm due January 1, but since I was recently diagnosed with GD, Dr. thinks baby will have to come early. I've been on the new diet and checking blood sugar for three days now. I just can't get under the value for my breakfast. Tomorrow I'm going to try a different meal. If that doesn't work, I'm going to have to work out after breakfast each day. I'm having a hard time walking, so my workouts have mainly been swimming.
> 
> How are all of you ladies doing?

My GD is mostly under control with diet. As Suzie and Babyhopeful mentioned been poking myself 4 times day with a needle.
For breakfast, if you like eggs those are the best. My nutritionist asked me to have 2 eggs. So i basically make an omelette with 2 eggs and add some bell peppers (or what ever veggies like mushrooms, tomatoes and even onions (if u like) or grilled chicken) and add some cheese makes a good protein rich brkfast and it mostly keeps ur numbers in check. You may have to experiment with few... i found that cereal is the worst for me. You can have Whole wheat toast but only a slice, you can def add a ptn to make it fulfilling. 
Walking 15 min after each meal is also good. Even my OB recommended that but somedays i'm super lazy to do that. It is getting difficult to walk as well. I feel like i have to pee the minute i get up for a walk... looks like LO is putting a lot of pressure on my bladder:shrug:
I feel like crying sometimes..coz i crave all the unhealthy stuff. Hang in there.... just few more weeks.


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

Bean: I am doing fine other wise. Trying to find a name for the LO. Still team yellow so trying to find two names is getting harder. I literally started counting down the days...
I have to do all the baby shopping as well. Just waiting for my baby shower to be over.


----------



## caandii

Just joined today. Due Jan 5th, I know its a little after new year bt its still close enough :) 
So excited now, bet u all r too.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Very excited too :happydance:


----------



## x.Suzie.x

So excited! -Nervous too, but excited :D


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

How are u all doing? Any news?


----------



## Bean66

Hey. Been meaning to post.

No news. Was hoping baby would be here for Xmas but doesn't look likely. I think I'll be having a 2013 baby.

How are you?


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

U still got time honey... least 3 more days 4 xmas:). The same here... Nothing is happening. At my last appmt dr said I was 50% effaced and 1 cm dilated. But u can walk around like that for weeks with no progress. But I m being optimistic. Wishing u the very best and a happy Xmas!!! Let us know if there is any progress. Fingers crossed 4 u... And all the lovely ladies nearing their dd!!!


----------



## Bean66

You too. 

We don't get internals here until 41 weeks so have no idea what my body is doing but definitely getting more pain down below. Baby is getting lower.

HOpe you have a lovely christmas.


----------



## BabyHopeful2

My induction date is on Christmas. So baby will be here soon. :)


----------



## BABYFLOWER3

I had my baby yesterday (12/28) 6:56 pm. My yellow bump was pink


----------



## Bean66

Congrats!!! I had my yellow bump turn pink yesterday too!! 2.32am!! 

How are you guys doing?

Hope you had a good labour.

Will post properly tomorrow.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean congrats how exciting!!!! can't wait to see pictures how is everyone doing?


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Joey's. we're doing great. I'll post some pics later.

How are you?


----------



## joeys3453

Oh great i can't wait to see some pictures. How are you guys doing?

I am doing ok we met with fs on friday and also did our 11th IUI. So we will see.


----------

